# Previsão e Seguimento de Furacões (Atlântico 2022)



## Revenge (13 Mai 2022 às 03:44)

> The 2022 hurricane season’s activity will be about 130% of the average season, according to the CSU forecast. Last year’s hurricane season saw about 140% of the average season.











						Experts Predict “Above Average” 2022 Hurricane Season
					

After an active 2021 Atlantic hurricane season, the National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration (NOAA) predicts an “above-average” 2022 Atlantic hurricane season. NOAA predicts 14 to 21 named storms, including three to six major hurricanes.  “Major hurricanes” are Category 3, 4 or 5 and have s




					www.forbes.com
				







> The chance for at least one major hurricane making landfall for the entire continental U.S. coastline is at 71%. The average for the last century has been 52%.
> 
> Of note for people here in Texas, the probability of a major storm along the Gulf Coast from the Florida Panhandle westward to Brownsville is at 46%.











						The tropics are quiet as we near the end of hurricane season
					

The tropics are quiet with development not expected over the next five days.




					abc13.com


----------



## StormRic (13 Mai 2022 às 03:48)

Hurricane Committee retires Ida, prepares for 2022 season
					

Geneva, 27 April 2022 (WMO) - The World Meteorological Organization (WMO) Hurricane Committee has retired Ida from the rotating lists of Atlantic tropical cyclone names because of the death and destruction caused by the category 4 hurricane in the United States of America in 2021.




					public.wmo.int


----------



## Orion (4 Jun 2022 às 20:38)

Com racional subjacente.


----------



## Orion (4 Jun 2022 às 21:18)

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topic...logia-da-epoca-de-furacoes-no-atlantico.2230/

Base (na minha opinião):

- https://www.nhc.noaa.gov/
- https://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/precip/CWlink/ghazards/index.php
- https://www.star.nesdis.noaa.gov/GOES/index.php
- https://www.weathernerds.org/home.html
- https://www.tropicaltidbits.com/storminfo/
- https://www.emc.ncep.noaa.gov/gc_wmb/vxt/HWRF/index.php

---

+ previsões  https://seasonalhurricanepredictions.bsc.es/predictions


----------



## StormRic (5 Jun 2022 às 04:06)

Orion disse:


> Com racional subjacente.



Potencial Ciclone Tropical "One"
Os avisos iniciaram-se no dia 2 à noite (21:00 utc)


Último Aviso:





Discussão #10 , hoje às 3:00 utc


----------



## Revenge (5 Jun 2022 às 12:24)

Ai está o primeiro.



> Tropical Storm Alex, the First Named Storm of the Atlantic Hurricane Season, Has Formed in the Gulf of Mexico​





			https://www.usnews.com/news/us/articles/2022-06-05/tropical-storm-alex-the-first-named-storm-of-the-atlantic-hurricane-season-has-formed-in-the-gulf-of-mexico


----------



## StormRic (6 Jun 2022 às 03:48)

Embora a trajectória, se fosse prolongada na actual direcção prevista até às 72h, pareça trazer a TT  sobre os Açores, há que ter em conta que também está prevista a sua dissipação bem antes de chegar sequer perto do arquipélago.


----------



## StormRic (6 Jun 2022 às 16:20)

Rápida transição para ciclone extra-tropical, ainda nos 45 nós, em menos de 24h e dissipação do sistema às 36h/48h.











Entre outras causas, não é também alheia a esta rápida transição/dissipação o rápido declínio das temperaturas superficiais oceânicas (SST) passando de uma robusta anomalia positiva (+2ºC) para a anomalia negativa das SST, a caminho dos Açores e na área dos Grupos Ocidental e Central do arquipélago:










Este distribuição das SST no Atlântico Norte terá de mudar para se esperar chegar algo notável aos Açores, na minha opinião, claro.


----------



## Revenge (24 Jun 2022 às 04:55)

Será que temos aqui o primeiro potencial furacão muito perigoso?


----------



## Revenge (24 Jun 2022 às 14:15)

Já existe um modelo a dar Cat 4 e o NHC já colocou a previsão em 60% para a formação dentro dos próximos 5 dias.

Isto em Junho não é muito estranho? Não me recordo de haver grandes furacões neste mês. Mas lá está, esta previsão pode falhar redondamente.


----------



## hurricane (24 Jun 2022 às 16:39)

Revenge disse:


> Já existe um modelo a dar Cat 4 e o NHC já colocou a previsão em 60% para a formação dentro dos próximos 5 dias.
> 
> Isto em Junho não é muito estranho? Não me recordo de haver grandes furacões neste mês. Mas lá está, esta previsão pode falhar redondamente.



Estranho nao é, tendo em conta que as excepcoes já se tornam norma.


----------



## lserpa (24 Jun 2022 às 17:03)

Sim, já é bastante estranho haver uma possível tempestade nesta área em concreto nesta fase tão inicial.
Estranho é, ser um possível Mayor Hurricane!

O que é facto é que a “configuração” de início de época está um pouco diferente, nomeadamente o mega anticiclone subtropical a oeste dos Açores, a anomalia negativa nasSST e na temperatura do ar na mesma área.


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Jun 2022 às 20:33)

lserpa disse:


> Sim, já é bastante estranho haver uma possível tempestade nesta área em concreto nesta fase tão inicial.
> Estranho é, ser um possível Mayor Hurricane!
> 
> O que é facto é que a “configuração” de início de época está um pouco diferente, nomeadamente o mega anticiclone subtropical a oeste dos Açores, a anomalia negativa nasSST e na temperatura do ar na mesma área.


Isto é basicamente garantido um landfall na América Central ou EUA...


----------



## Orion (24 Jun 2022 às 21:25)

Muito cedo para grandes previsões.

Leitura expresso indica-me que a América Central é tipo Açores. CTs relevantes só a partir do final do Verão.


----------



## lserpa (25 Jun 2022 às 23:58)

Pela trajetória da 94L, é muito provável que não vá muito além de TT





A maioria das tendências do Modelo de intensidade, apontam para isso mesmo


----------



## Revenge (27 Jun 2022 às 22:02)




----------



## Orion (27 Jun 2022 às 23:08)




----------



## Orion (29 Jun 2022 às 22:39)

> The new supercomputers will enable an upgrade to the U.S. Global Forecast System (GFS) this fall and the launch of a new hurricane forecast model called the Hurricane Analysis and Forecast System (HAFS), slated to be in operation for the 2023 hurricane season pending tests and evaluation.


----------



## Iceberg (30 Jun 2022 às 10:38)

A tecnologia mais avançada ao serviço da meteorologia.


----------



## lserpa (28 Jul 2022 às 18:34)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Jul 2022 às 21:36)

O mais estranho é que as condições estão todas lá... SST até está positiva no equador, AA dá caminho livre para a América. 

Mas também o pico é em Setembro quase.


----------



## StormRic (29 Jul 2022 às 00:34)

guisilva5000 disse:


> O mais estranho é que as condições estão todas lá... SST até está positiva no equador, AA dá caminho livre para a América.
> 
> Mas também o pico é em Setembro quase.



Vai acumulando energia...


----------



## Orion (29 Jul 2022 às 15:58)




----------



## Revenge (1 Ago 2022 às 01:16)

E continua assim já há bastante tempo, sem sequer haver qualquer ameaça:






O grande problema é que está a acumular energia correto?


----------



## tonítruo (1 Ago 2022 às 01:36)

Revenge disse:


> O grande problema é que está a acumular energia correto?


Tendo em conta que sempre que há um furacão potente a superfície do mar por onde passou fica logo notavelmente mais fria, diria que sim...


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Ago 2022 às 02:06)

Isto pode ser bom e mau, a poeira do Saara está a afetar a season. Mas do nada a meio de Agosto podem aparecer uns 5 sistemas...


----------



## Revenge (14 Ago 2022 às 15:35)

Revenge disse:


> E continua assim já há bastante tempo, sem sequer haver qualquer ameaça:



Passaram mais 2 semanas e continua assim:


----------



## StormRic (17 Ago 2022 às 04:27)

NOAA still expects above-normal Atlantic hurricane season
					

Preparedness is key during the peak months of hurricane season




					www.noaa.gov


----------



## Orion (18 Ago 2022 às 20:26)




----------



## Orion (18 Ago 2022 às 20:59)

Não existe propriamente 'acumulação de energia' que inevitavelmente será libertada.

O Pacífico centro-este e o Atlântico sul são paraísos (à exceção de um ocasional CT de intensidade fraca/moderada ao largo do Brasil).


----------



## StormRic (19 Ago 2022 às 03:25)

Orion disse:


>



Interessante também a verificação da previsão das duas semanas anteriores:

"Here's the verification of our previous two-week forecast. We gave highest odds to near normal (50%) with below normal (40%) and above normal (10%) given lesser chances. We had no Atlantic named storm activity, so verified in the below normal category."


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Ago 2022 às 23:48)

Setembro e Outubro vão estar carregados...


----------



## lserpa (19 Ago 2022 às 23:51)

Potential Tropical Cyclone Four

https://www.nhc.noaa.gov/graphics_at4.shtml?start#contents 

“1 Tropical storm conditions are
expected across portions of
northeastern Mexico and southern Texas
on Saturday, where a Tropical Storm
Warning has been issued.

2. Rains from the system may begin to
affect the eastern coast of Mexico from
northern Veracruz into southern
Tamaulipas tonight into early Saturday.
This rainfall may produce life
threatening flash flooding and
mudslides. Rain from this system may
move into far south Texas during the
day on Saturday.
Tropical.Storm-Force Wind S
For


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Revenge (21 Ago 2022 às 14:01)

Ainda estamos muito longe, mas será que temos aqui o primeiro potencial de um grande no Atlantico?






O GFS está a coloca-lo aqui dentro de 306 horas (13 dias) com uma pressão de 955.


----------



## Orion (21 Ago 2022 às 19:07)




----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Ago 2022 às 17:51)

0%


----------



## Revenge (23 Ago 2022 às 18:52)

guisilva5000 disse:


> 0%



0% de formação em 48 horas.

Isto agora até está assim:


----------



## StormRic (23 Ago 2022 às 23:28)

guisilva5000 disse:


> 0%



 eu nem dava nada por aquela nuvenzita debaixo da cruz, e parece que a 5 dias assim vai continuar. No entanto a #2 e a #3 já têm 20% a 5 dias. Aguardemos , eu aposto na #2.










Enquanto isto, as estâncias das Caraíbas, Golfo do México, costa Sueste dos EUA, etc não têm sobressaltos maiores do que as habituais trovoadas tropicais.


----------



## Revenge (23 Ago 2022 às 23:39)

StormRic disse:


> eu nem dava nada por aquela nuvenzita debaixo da cruz, e parece que a 5 dias assim vai continuar. No entanto a #2 e a #3 já têm 20% a 5 dias. Aguardemos , eu aposto na #2.



O GFS dá algo de aterrador para o nº 2, mas também são conhecidos por fazerem esse tipo de runs que depois não dão em nada.

A run 12Z dá isto dentro de 258 horas. Estão a correr neste momento o 18Z, a ver se altera alguma coisa.


----------



## tonítruo (23 Ago 2022 às 23:55)

Revenge disse:


> O GFS dá algo de aterrador para o nº 2, mas também são conhecidos por fazerem esse tipo de runs que depois não dão em nada.
> 
> A run 12Z dá isto dentro de 258 horas. Estão a correr neste momento o 18Z, a ver se altera alguma coisa.


Exato. Depois de assistir a vários vídeos do Force Thirteen, no Youtube, posso confirmar que o GFS, no que diz respeito a prever furacões a longas distâncias, não faz mais nada do que sobrestimar. Qualquer cúmulo que apareça nos trópicos vira furacão categoria 5, na escala Saffir-Simpson, a mais de ~10 dias


----------



## Revenge (24 Ago 2022 às 01:41)

Na run 18Z ainda dão pior, 933 de pressão. O GFS está on fire. Por outro lado, o 3 dão que vai subir para norte e desaparece.


----------



## Revenge (24 Ago 2022 às 20:48)

O GFS hoje já matou o furacão.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Ago 2022 às 20:44)

A NOAA prevê uma época acima da média em termos de furacões e até agora aonde andam eles? Esperem vão aparecer em fila indiana entre Setembro a Novembro, sendo o pico da época por volta do dia 10 de Setembro, a época vai ficar abaixo da média e quem sabe ao nível de 2009.

A época de furacões mais calma foi talvez em 2009 e aí todos sabemos como é que foi o nosso Inverno, embora tivéssemos um Outono particularmente seco no Sul.


----------



## Iceberg (25 Ago 2022 às 21:43)

Como foi o nosso inverno 2009?


----------



## Thomar (25 Ago 2022 às 22:20)

Iceberg disse:


> Como foi o nosso inverno 2009?


Que saudades... https://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/d...wPITXR/cli_20091201_20100228_pcl_sz_co_pt.pdf


----------



## Revenge (25 Ago 2022 às 22:34)

Iceberg disse:


> Como foi o nosso inverno 2009?



Fo um Inverno extremamente chuvoso, o que nesta altura vinha mesmo a calhar com a seca que estamos a passar.


----------



## JCARL (25 Ago 2022 às 23:36)

Iceberg disse:


> Como foi o nosso inverno 2009?


Segundo o _*Boletim Climatológico Sazonal - Inverno 2009/2010*_ do *IPMA*.

*Inverno de 2009/2010 (Dezembro, Janeiro, Fevereiro):*
- Inverno muito chuvoso em todo o País

*Continente:*
-Depois de 6 anos consecutivos com Invernos mais secos que o normal, o Inverno de 2009/2010 (Dezembro, Janeiro, Fevereiro) classificou-se como um Inverno chuvoso a extremamente chuvoso, sendo o 11º com o valor mais alto de precipitação acumulado nos 3 meses desde 1931/32.
Esse facto esteve associado a valores negativos do índice NAO (North Atlantic Oscilation), que resultaram do núcleo de altas pressões do Atlântico Norte se apresentar afastado da sua posição habitual, na região dos Açores, em simultâneo com uma depressão pouco intensa em latitudes mais elevadas.
Nalgumas estações meteorológicas o total de precipitação registado no Inverno foi o mais elevado ou o 2º mais elevado desde o início da estação, como foi o caso de Lisboa/Geofísico que registou o maior valor de precipitação (774.9mm) desde 1870.
Também o número de dias com precipitação (Figura 1) foi muito elevado em todo o Continente, muito superior ao valor médio e nalguns casos foi mesmo o Inverno com maior número de dias de precipitação desde a década 81/90.
Em relação à temperatura do ar, o Inverno foi caracterizado por valores médios, em Portugal
Continental, inferiores ao valor médio (1971-2000): 12.7ºC, com anomalia de -1.1ºC na temperatura máxima e 9ºC na temperatura média com anomalia -0.5ºC, registando a temperatura
mínima um valor igual ao da normal 71-2000, 5.4ºC.
O valor registado na temperatura máxima (12.7ºC) corresponde ao 2º valor mais baixo dos últimos 38 anos (valor mais baixo: 12.6 em 1991).
De salientar ainda que durante o Inverno não se verificou a ocorrência de nenhuma onda de frio em Portugal Continental.

*Madeira:*
- O Inverno 2009/10 (DJF) no Funchal foi o mais chuvoso desde 1865 com 853.9mm, e cerca de 3 vezes acima do valor normal 1971-2000. Dos 3 meses de Inverno, Fevereiro foi o que apresentou o
total de precipitação mensal no Funchal mais elevado, com 458.7mm, que é quase 7 vezes superior ao valor médio, e corresponde ao valor mais elevado desde 1865, ano de início dos registos.
Também em Porto Santo este Inverno foi bastante chuvoso sendo o 3º mais chuvoso desde 1940, com 302.1mm (valores mais altos: 357.3mm em 1995/96 e 335.4mm em 1962/63).
O número de dias com precipitação superior a 0.1mm e 10.0mm ocorridos no Funchal e no Pico do Areeiro entre 01.Dez.2009 e 28.Fev.2010 em comparação com as normais de 1971-90 revela um
Inverno 2009/10 com valores acima da média, sendo mesmo muito acima, cerca de 3 vezes, para o número de dias com precipitação superior ou igual a 10mm no Funchal.
Em relação ao valor médio da temperatura do ar (máxima, mínima e média) no Inverno de 2009/2010 este foi superior ao valor médio (1971-2000), no Funchal com anomalias de +1.1, +2.0 e
+1.6ºC, respectivamente, e em Porto Santo com anomalias de +0.8, +0.8 e +0.8ºC.
No Funchal é de salientar, o valor médio (DJF) da temperatura máxima do ar, 20.7ºC que corresponde ao 4º valor mais alto desde 1865, assim como, o valor da temperatura média, 18.1ºC,
que corresponde ao 2º valor mais alto desde 1865 (o mais alto ocorreu no Inverno 2003/04 com 18.2ºC).

*Açores:*
- Nos Açores o Inverno 2009/2010 registou valores de precipitação total muito superiores ao valor médio, como por exemplo na Horta que foi cerca do dobro do valor médio. Nesta estação
meteorológica o valor total registado, 581mm, corresponde ao valor mais alto desde 1901. Também em Ponta Delgada se verificou um valor bastante elevado, 528mm, o qual corresponde ao 5º mais
alto desde 1865 (valor mais alto em 1964 com 615.9mm).
 Em relação ao valor de temperatura do ar (máxima, mínima e média) no Inverno de 2009 este foi inferior ao valor médio 1971-2000 em quase todos os grupos do Arquipélago, excepto em Santa
Maria onde se registou uma temperatura mínima ligeiramente acima do valor médio.


----------



## JCARL (25 Ago 2022 às 23:37)

Vamos esperar para ver.


----------



## Revenge (26 Ago 2022 às 01:26)

Revenge disse:


> O GFS hoje já matou o furacão.



E eis que o GFS ressuscitou o furacão, agora mais a Oeste.


----------



## Dias Miguel (26 Ago 2022 às 09:45)

Revenge disse:


> E eis que o GFS ressuscitou o furacão, agora mais a Oeste.


O GFS começa com as previsões de furações em "carrossel", uns atrás dos outros, quase a cada "tropical wave". Dois "major", o primeiro a atingir o Texas com 934 hPa e com o último em trânsito pós-tropical para a Península Ibérica, a meados de Setembro. 
Sei o que valem estas previsões, principalmente neste mês antes do Equinócio, tão propício a devaneios dos modelos, mas se o anticiclone descer para sul dos Açores como surge nas previsões após as 240h, é de sonhar com uma transição para o Outono com alguma instabilidade.
O ECM também seguem tempestades tropicais, mas a dirigirem-se para Cabo Verde e para as Caraíbas..


----------



## JCARL (26 Ago 2022 às 12:41)

East Atlantic - Infrared (NHC enhancement)


----------



## JCARL (26 Ago 2022 às 12:44)

North Atlantic - Infrared (NHC enhancement)


----------



## StormRic (26 Ago 2022 às 15:44)

Parece que agora vai...


----------



## Revenge (26 Ago 2022 às 21:22)

A run 12Z de hoje, continua a dar o furacão na mesma zona, agora com a pressão mais baixa.

O Atlântico está tão calmo que a unica coisa que temos para falar é potenciais furacões que estão a semana e meia de distancia


----------



## Orion (26 Ago 2022 às 22:21)

Revenge disse:


> A run 12Z de hoje, continua a dar o furacão na mesma zona, agora com a pressão mais baixa.
> 
> O Atlântico está tão calmo que a unica coisa que temos para falar é potenciais furacões que estão a semana e meia de distancia


----------



## StormRic (26 Ago 2022 às 23:27)

Orion disse:


>


A posição até às 144h começa a ser credível. Depois disso...
Mas ainda é preciso que saia daquela probabilidade de 30% a cinco dias.
Conclusão, não há mais previsão de CT em Agosto (com probabilidade segura).


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Ago 2022 às 00:07)

StormRic disse:


> A posição até às 144h começa a ser credível. Depois disso...
> Mas ainda é preciso que saia daquela probabilidade de 30% a cinco dias.
> Conclusão, não há mais previsão de CT em Agosto (com probabilidade segura).


Bem a ser verdade, 25 anos depois de 1997. Nesse ano estavam previstas 21 named storms, foram só 12, das quais 3 furacões e 1 major (em Setembro).






Da Wiki dessa hurricane season:


> A strong El Niño is credited with reducing the number of storms in the Atlantic, while increasing the number of storms in the Eastern and Western Pacific basin to 19 and 26 storms, respectively.


No nosso caso, o forecast era de mais de 30 named storms, só vamos em 3 e estamos em ano de La Nina... 

Por pouco Julho não tinha nada, podemos ter um recorde de quase 2 meses seguidos sem atividade, se o próximo sistema se formar só a 3 de Setembro






Danielle, te esperamos...

___________

Infelizmente há sempre trolls que por verem um ano sem atividade descrebilizam logo o aquecimento global  Ele esqueceu-se das últimas duas décadas de atividade?


----------



## StormRic (27 Ago 2022 às 00:16)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Bem a ser verdade, 25 anos depois de 1997. Nesse ano estavam previstas 21 named storms, foram só 12, das quais 3 furacões e 1 major (em Setembro).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Já não se pode confiar nos Niños e Niñas...
Mas aqui para o território do continente o Outono de 1997 é de má memória, especialmente para o Alentejo, tragédia que também se estendeu para lá da fronteira.
file:///C:/Users/Ricardo/Downloads/Dialnet-AsInundacoesDoOutonoDe1997NoSulDePortugal-5773161.pdf

Este 2022 também está a ser de má memória futura, por enquanto por razões opostas.


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Ago 2022 às 00:22)

StormRic disse:


> Já não se pode confiar nos Niños e Niñas...
> Mas aqui para o território do continente o Outono de 1997 é de má memória, especialmente para o Alentejo, tragédia que também se estendeu para lá da fronteira.
> file:///C:/Users/Ricardo/Downloads/Dialnet-AsInundacoesDoOutonoDe1997NoSulDePortugal-5773161.pdf
> 
> Este 2022 também está a ser de má memória futura, por enquanto por razões opostas.


Ainda mais extraordinário é se sublinharmos o número de named storms de 2020 e 2021 juntos: *51!*


----------



## Revenge (27 Ago 2022 às 01:28)

StormRic disse:


> Conclusão, não há mais previsão de CT em Agosto (com probabilidade segura).



Em agosto já não vai haver nada.

Quando foi a ultima vez que tivemos o mês de Agosto completo sem um único "Named Storm" no Atlántico?

Já li que mais 2 semanas sem named storms e bate o recorde que ainda pertence ao ano de 1999.


----------



## Orion (27 Ago 2022 às 13:30)

https://web.archive.org/web/2022082...0220815-heu2vx5d6nazfos5dfdhrnb7ve-story.html


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Ago 2022 às 14:37)

Revenge disse:


> Em agosto já não vai haver nada.
> 
> Quando foi a ultima vez que tivemos o mês de Agosto completo sem um único "Named Storm" no Atlántico?
> 
> Já li que mais 2 semanas sem named storms e bate o recorde que ainda pertence ao ano de 1999.


Já falamos disso, foi em 1997.


----------



## StormRic (27 Ago 2022 às 23:07)

40%, talvez ainda vá a tempo de se formar um CT até ao fim de Agosto! 













Spoiler: Perturbações #2 e #3, 20% a 5 dias


----------



## Revenge (28 Ago 2022 às 11:27)

StormRic disse:


> 40%, talvez ainda vá a tempo de se formar um CT até ao fim de Agosto!



Já aumentou para 60% a 5 dias. Faltam 4 dias para terminar o mês.

Se calhar ainda temos mesmo um CT este mês.

-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Revenge (28 Ago 2022 às 16:48)

30% em 48 horas e 70% em 5 dias.


----------



## StormRic (28 Ago 2022 às 17:19)

Grande indecisão no verdadeiro começo do pico da estação:


----------



## lserpa (28 Ago 2022 às 17:41)

StormRic disse:


> Grande indecisão no verdadeiro começo do pico da estação:



A perturbação 2, antes seguia para norte, agora indicam sul! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (28 Ago 2022 às 17:48)

lserpa disse:


> A perturbação 2, antes seguia para norte, agora indicam sul!
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk



Eu já não faço apostas...


----------



## Revenge (29 Ago 2022 às 00:10)

A perturbação nas caraíbas que temos falado, o GFS continua a dar o mesmo a fazer landfall na fronteira do Mexico com os States, agora a apenas 186 horas:






O 91L que é o tal que está com 70% de probabilidade de formar CT nos próximos 5 dias, o GFS está a dar landfall nos States:


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Ago 2022 às 15:48)

O mar das Caraíbas tem a SST normal, esse possível CT pode formar-se a 31 de Agosto


----------



## StormRic (29 Ago 2022 às 18:02)

guisilva5000 disse:


> O mar das Caraíbas tem a SST normal, esse possível CT pode formar-se a 31 de Agosto



50% de probabilidades de *não se formar* a tempo...











Anomalias das SST na área presente e à frente ligeiramente positivas, cerca de 1ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Ago 2022 às 18:32)

StormRic disse:


> 50% de probabilidades de *não se formar* a tempo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O território da Newfoundland... que anomalia absurda.


----------



## StormRic (29 Ago 2022 às 18:43)

guisilva5000 disse:


> O território da Newfoundland... que anomalia absurda.



> 5ºC 

Semelhante ao valor da anomalia no Báltico.


----------



## tonítruo (29 Ago 2022 às 23:38)

Furacão em "intensificação explosiva" no pacífico oeste:


----------



## Revenge (29 Ago 2022 às 23:52)

Revenge disse:


> A perturbação nas caraíbas que temos falado, o GFS continua a dar o mesmo a fazer landfall na fronteira do Mexico com os States, agora a apenas 186 horas:



Morreu de vez, no modelo do GFS já nem sequer aparece a formar-se e a probabilidade caiu para 10%:


----------



## Revenge (30 Ago 2022 às 00:00)

tonítruo disse:


> Furacão em "intensificação explosiva" no pacífico oeste:









Pode passar mesmo entre a Coreia do Sul e o Japão


----------



## StormRic (30 Ago 2022 às 15:32)

"Although environmental 
conditions are only marginally conducive, some gradual development 
of this system is expected over the next several days and *a tropical 
depression is likely to form later this week*."

Parace que já não vai ser este mês...


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Ago 2022 às 22:23)

Revenge disse:


> Pode passar mesmo entre a Coreia do Sul e o Japão


Cuidado com o offtopic, oceano errado


----------



## tonítruo (31 Ago 2022 às 01:35)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Cuidado com o offtopic, oceano errado


Tendo em conta que os furacões dos outros oceanos não despertam curiosidade suficiente para sequer terem um tópico criado, se calhar era melhor uni-los todos num só...


----------



## StormRic (31 Ago 2022 às 03:16)

tonítruo disse:


> Tendo em conta que os furacões dos outros oceanos não despertam curiosidade suficiente para sequer terem um tópico criado, se calhar era melhor uni-los todos num só...



Quando ainda não tiver sido aberto um tópico anual sobre, por exemplo, ciclones tropicais em cada oceano, qualquer membro pode abrir um. 
Por exemplo, acabei de abrir um de Seguimento Ásia e Médio Oriente 2022, que ainda não tinha sido aberto para este ano, como sub-tópico no Seguimento Internacional de África, Ásia e Oceânia.
No tópico internacional de Tempo Tropical podes abrir um sub-tópico para
*Previsão e Seguimento Tufões (Pacífico Oeste 2022)*​


----------



## StormRic (31 Ago 2022 às 03:25)

Está a acabar Agosto, faltam 20 horas para a "Disturbance 1" se decidir...






Interesante para o território nacional poderá ser a evolução da "D 3":


----------



## Dias Miguel (31 Ago 2022 às 09:40)

StormRic disse:


> Está a acabar Agosto, faltam 20 horas para a "Disturbance 1" se decidir...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Incremento para 30% nas próximas 48 horas e 50% nos próximos 5 dias. Situação para acompanhar com alguma atenção.


----------



## Revenge (31 Ago 2022 às 10:03)

Há um novo sistema que está com 50% de probabilidade dentro dos próximos 5 dias.

Segundo o GFS, para já a previsão é que irá passar por cima dos Açores ou muito próximo e depois poderá vir em direção a Portugal Continental, embora ai já muito fraco.

Ainda estamos muito longe, logo nada de alarmismos, pois estas previsões podem errar completamente.


----------



## Orion (31 Ago 2022 às 10:44)

Bom...






Está na vizinhança correta (SST> 25º) mas se calhar o cisalhamento estará um bocadinho elevado.

O ciclone tem/terá uns ~5 dias para alcançar o seu potencial máximo. Depois, aumenta a probabilidade de passar pelos Açores em transição.

Em termos de impacto, pouco se pode avançar. Depende de muita coisa... Haverá interação com os ventos em altitude a ~120h? Que intensidade irá adquirir? Qual será a intensidade da transição? ...


----------



## Dias Miguel (31 Ago 2022 às 15:19)

Revenge disse:


> Há um novo sistema que está com 50% de probabilidade dentro dos próximos 5 dias.
> 
> Segundo o GFS, para já a previsão é que irá passar por cima dos Açores ou muito próximo e depois poderá vir em direção a Portugal Continental, embora ai já muito fraco.
> 
> Ainda estamos muito longe, logo nada de alarmismos, pois estas previsões podem errar completamente.


Aumento para 60% (48 horas) e 70% (5 dias)


----------



## StormRic (31 Ago 2022 às 15:46)

Estavam todos à espera que acabasse o mês? Parecem combinados e deve haver uma razão para isso.


----------



## guisilva5000 (31 Ago 2022 às 15:57)

O sistema dos Açores parece quase garantido, os restos devem de facto rumar a Portugal pela junção com a cut-off da Irlanda. 

Água precipitável valente no mar:


----------



## N_Fig (31 Ago 2022 às 18:22)

StormRic disse:


> Quando ainda não tiver sido aberto um tópico anual sobre, por exemplo, ciclones tropicais em cada oceano, qualquer membro pode abrir um.
> Por exemplo, acabei de abrir um de Seguimento Ásia e Médio Oriente 2022, que ainda não tinha sido aberto para este ano, como sub-tópico no Seguimento Internacional de África, Ásia e Oceânia.
> No tópico internacional de Tempo Tropical podes abrir um sub-tópico para
> *Previsão e Seguimento Tufões (Pacífico Oeste 2022)*​


Um pouco off-tópico, mas acho que a a moderação poderia repensar a organização do sub-fórum internacional como fez recentemente para a previsão, vale mesmo a pena ter tanto tópico e subdivisão, às vezes só com meia dúzia de mensagens por ano?


----------



## StormRic (31 Ago 2022 às 18:39)

N_Fig disse:


> Um pouco off-tópico, mas acho que a a moderação poderia repensar a organização do sub-fórum internacional como fez recentemente para a previsão, vale mesmo a pena ter tanto tópico e subdivisão, às vezes só com meia dúzia de mensagens por ano?



Efectivamente nos últimos tempos, não sei precisar quanto, o número de mensagens sobre temas internacionais parece-me ter decrescido, em particular para outros continentes sem ser Europa e Américas. Será que algumas mensagens vão parar ao seguimento livre ou a outros seguimentos não especifícos daquelas regiões do globo?


----------



## Revenge (31 Ago 2022 às 20:45)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Aumento para 60% (48 horas) e 70% (5 dias)



Entretanto já subiu para 70% e 80%.












O GFS está a colocar o mesmo completamente em cima do arquipélago dos Açores dentro de 204 horas. Ainda muito longe, logo pode errar completamente e esperemos que sim.






Depois morre completamente antes de chegar a Portugal:


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Set 2022 às 13:53)

Snifa disse:


> IPMA​Depressão deverá evoluir para tempestade tropical mas está longe dos Açores.​Hoje às 11:47.
> 
> *Por volta das 10 horas desta quinta-feira, a depressão tropical localizava-se a 1575 km a oeste dos Açores. Sistema deverá evoluir para tempestade, mas, para já, está longe do arquipélago.*
> 
> ...


Já temos a depressão tropical cinco:


----------



## StormRic (1 Set 2022 às 16:27)

Bem vinda, Danielle, muito mais despachada do que Perturbação 1 que não há meio de se decidir, continua nos 60% a 48h e mesmo assim sem certezas a 5 dias.

Mais fotogénica, a 2, mantém no entanto baixas expectativas, 30% a 5 dias.


----------



## Revenge (1 Set 2022 às 17:35)

StormRic disse:


> muito mais despachada do que Perturbação 1 que não há meio de se decidir, continua nos 60% a 48h e mesmo assim sem certezas a 5 dias.


Curiosamente o GFS coloca agora a Danielle a passar a Norte do arquipélago dos Açores, e ainda bem, mas coloca a Perturbação 1 a passar por cima do arquipélago.

Estes modelos andam muito voláteis. Hoje é uma coisa, amanhã é outra bem diferente.


----------



## Snifa (1 Set 2022 às 17:53)

A perturbação 1 passa mesmo por cima dos Açores, provavelmente ainda  como furacão (?)  em especial nos grupos central e oriental, sendo uma ameaça séria ao arquipélago, mas ainda falta uma eternidade


----------



## Orion (1 Set 2022 às 18:17)

https://www.star.nesdis.noaa.gov/GOES/floater.php?stormid=AL052022#homePageLink

Já faltava pouco para a convecção abranger todo o centro.






 https://www.researchgate.net/public...rediction_Scheme_SHIPS_for_the_Atlantic_Basin






Shear & V No Land (nós - kt) & SST 

NHC:



> Danielle is over an area of warmer than average ocean waters.
> Atmospheric conditions are also forecast to be relatively favorable,
> with light- to moderate-northerly to northwesterly shear for the
> next three days or so.  The NHC forecast calls for additional
> ...


----------



## Orion (1 Set 2022 às 18:34)

Há uma saída que parece modelar uma Danielle Opheliana  Para não induzir medo, não vou procurar


----------



## lserpa (1 Set 2022 às 18:38)

Orion disse:


> Há uma saída que parece modelar uma Danielle Opheliana  Para não induzir medo, não vou procurar



Pô! E era logo a que vinha para cá 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (1 Set 2022 às 18:44)

GFS 12z... O CT nos Açores a 240h refere-se à AL91 (esquerda).






AL94, à direita, não deve dar em nada (curva cedo e tipicamente - salvo exceções tipo Lorenzo - não dão em nada).






De resto, a tranquilidade deve imperar.

G(E)FS 12z a 240h; saída operacional é a última.


----------



## Orion (1 Set 2022 às 21:06)




----------



## Orion (1 Set 2022 às 21:10)

https://twitter.com/glezjuanje


----------



## Orion (1 Set 2022 às 22:08)

RI = Rapid Intensification


----------



## Orion (1 Set 2022 às 22:17)

https://tropic.ssec.wisc.edu/real-time/mimtc/2022_05L/web/mainpage.html


----------



## lserpa (1 Set 2022 às 22:22)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Set 2022 às 23:06)

Está com ar de furacão categoria 1:


----------



## StormRic (2 Set 2022 às 04:52)

Danielle em três imagens dos satélites da NASA.
Imagens enormes (8198x4611), resolução 250 m.



Spoiler: Danielle no dia 1 Setembro, pelos satélites Terra, Suomi e Aqua





















Já temos previsão de 85 nós (100mph, >150 Km/h, Cat.2) a 60-72h para Domingo à noite:


----------



## Snifa (2 Set 2022 às 08:54)

Bom dia, 

Continua a ameaça do GFS ainda a uma grande distância, de referir que o ECMWF na sua saída operacional das 0z não vê nada disto, pelo menos até às 240 horas, portanto tudo muito incerto como seria de esperar:


----------



## Afgdr (2 Set 2022 às 17:04)

Danielle torna-se o 1º furacão da época no Atlântico, com ventos máximos sustentados de 75 mph ≈ 120 km/h.







*15h45 UTC*













*Cone de incerteza (NHC)*


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Set 2022 às 17:28)

*Tópico de Seguimento para o Furacão Danielle*


----------



## StormRic (2 Set 2022 às 22:09)

As outras perturbações ficaram pasmadas a olhar para a Danielle.  Não há meio de os locais mais habituais produzirem algum CT. Uma estação estranha, sem dúvida.
Foi preciso uma perturbação de alta latitude para fazer nascer o primeiro furacão da temporada.
Exactamente onde as SST estavam com maior anomalia positiva na região do Atlântico Norte onde são susceptíveis de se formarem ciclones tropicais.
Qual será a causa do início estar tão difícil nas latitudes mais baixas?











Toda a faixa desde Cabo Verde às Caraíbas e Golfo do México até está em anomalia positiva, por aí nem haveria inibição.


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Set 2022 às 23:58)

Muito dificil de formar CTs com esta humidade em altitude pelo Atlântico. Daí a dificuldade de formação a oeste, pelas Caraíbas, estar a ser adiada.


----------



## StormRic (3 Set 2022 às 13:31)

Earl nasceu e vai atrás de Danielle.
Entretanto o furacão foi despromovido.
Não há previsão, por enquanto, de Earl chegar a furacão.
A outra perturbação já não é mencionada.
Continuamos à espera do verdadeiro arranque do pico da estação.


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Set 2022 às 16:43)

O Earl tem potência para ser o primeiro mega furacão, junto à Bermuda as águas são as mais quentes.







Tanto o nordeste Atlântico como o Pacífico estão com anomalias marítimas gigantescas, curioso padrão que deve ser bem estudado e evidenciar as causas e consequências.


----------



## StormRic (4 Set 2022 às 17:37)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Tanto o nordeste Atlântico como o Pacífico



Querias dizer noroeste, certo?

Realmente essa recente actualização do Earl é algo surpreendente pelo percurso que a previsão levava até dia 8, até mesmo pela previsão desta manhã.
De ontem para hoje foi um salto nos valores de vento máximo previsto na ordem dos 15 a 20 nós.

Parece que é finalmente com o Earl que a estação arranca em força.


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Set 2022 às 17:38)

StormRic disse:


> Querias dizer noroeste, certo?
> 
> Realmente essa recente actualização do Earl é algo surpreendente pelo percurso que a previsão levava até dia 8, até mesmo pela previsão desta manhã.
> De ontem para hoje foi um salto nos valores de vento máximo previsto na ordem dos 15 a 20 nós.


Sim, as minhas alergias já me trocaram os cantos da bússola


----------



## StormRic (4 Set 2022 às 17:39)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Sim, as minhas alergias já me trocaram os cantos da bússola



off-topic: ups, não me estou a rir das alergias, que bem sei o que isso é, mas da tua frase


----------



## Revenge (4 Set 2022 às 19:21)

O GFS está novamente a colocar o Earl a passar por cima do arquipelago dos Açores daqui a 306 horas. Não acredito estando tão longe, mas fica a nota:


----------



## StormRic (6 Set 2022 às 15:15)

A tendência até ao momento mostra os CT a encurvar para o Atlântico central, fugindo da costa Leste do continente americano.
















O Earl não será excepção, mas depois do exemplo das surpresas de Danielle, a parte final do período de previsão de 120 horas tem confiança baixa ou moderada.


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Set 2022 às 00:35)

Update do Earl, vai mesmo ser o primeiro mega hurricane, se calhar até o único da temporada. Potencialmente já é furacão agora:







Vai morrer onde a Danielle se formou e depois parece rumar para norte.


----------



## StormRic (7 Set 2022 às 03:16)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Vai morrer onde a Danielle se formou e depois parece rumar para norte.



Não será a superfície oceânica arrefecida pela Danielle durante a sua longa permanência a Oeste/OSO do Grupo Ocidental que vão enfraquecer o Earl, cuja trajectória prevista esta madrugada o levará para mais a norte da área de formação da sua antecessora.











A zona provável de actividade do Earl como furacão está neste momento prevista paralela à correspondente zona do Danielle, vai "beber" águas diferentes:






Entretanto as perturbações candidatas a próximos CT parecem continuar a preferir estas trajectórias encurvadas para o Atlântico Central.
Quase parece que aquela enorme anomalia positiva tem um efeito atractivo sobre eles:





Nota-se o desgaste nessa anomalia produzido pela prolongada permanência de Danielle:






Mas ainda há muito "combustível apetitoso" para os próximos ciclones tropicais, caso cheguem até lá.


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Set 2022 às 21:15)

StormRic disse:


> Não será a superfície oceânica arrefecida pela Danielle durante a sua longa permanência a Oeste/OSO do Grupo Ocidental que vão enfraquecer o Earl, cuja trajectória prevista esta madrugada o levará para mais a norte da área de formação da sua antecessora.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mesmo com anomalias, o Earl parece não aguentar-se muito mais para norte:


----------



## StormRic (8 Set 2022 às 01:39)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Mesmo com anomalias, o Earl parece não aguentar-se muito mais para norte:



Claro, mas se chegar até onde mostra a previsão já é uma latitude notável para uma tempestade pós-tropical.

Aí vem o terceiro CT desta série:


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Set 2022 às 23:14)




----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Set 2022 às 13:21)

O potencial na faixa tropical diminiu, mas agora são 3...

O Earl pode intensificar ainda para cat. 3 durante o fim de semana, veremos também como responde às anomalias.


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Set 2022 às 01:42)

Cada vez mais certo que o ex-Earl vai afetar os Açores, o ECMWF depois prevê um restabelecimento do AA e este segue para norte. Era bom porque assim sempre consumia energia das SST anómalas. 

A ex-Danielle parece estar sobre a península até às 240h, que persistente heim

Meanwhile, o potencial tropical morreu por completo, só uma com 20% de prob. nos próximos 5 dias. Os EUA estão-se a esquivar e bem, está tudo a vir para a Europa. O ar seco e a poeira do Saara estão a ganhar. Díria mesmo que a melhor zona para formação é a oeste dos Açores neste momento, mas o AA já vai querer essa posição rapidamente.


----------



## StormRic (10 Set 2022 às 02:54)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Meanwhile, o potencial tropical morreu por completo, só uma com 20% de prob. nos próximos 5 dias. Os EUA estão-se a esquivar e bem, está tudo a vir para a Europa. O ar seco e a poeira do Saara estão a ganhar. Díria mesmo que a melhor zona para formação é a oeste dos Açores neste momento, mas o AA já vai querer essa posição rapidamente.



Realmente esta estação dos furacões está a ser algo... irreal, especialmente para a América continental.






Por enquanto a previsão do NHC para o percurso do Earl até faz parecer que o furacão anda à procura das SST mais anómalas, por latitudes mais elevadas do que os Açores.








guisilva5000 disse:


> Cada vez mais certo que o ex-Earl vai afetar os Açores



Quando dizes afectar significa em termos marginais, não do centro da depressão pós-tropical, certo?


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Set 2022 às 12:40)

StormRic disse:


> Quando dizes afectar significa em termos marginais, não do centro da depressão pós-tropical, certo?


Correto, as frentes quente (e fria), porventura.


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Set 2022 às 13:54)

StormRic disse:


> Claro, mas se chegar até onde mostra a previsão já é uma latitude notável para uma tempestade pós-tropical.
> 
> Aí vem o terceiro CT desta série:



As previsões do NOAA este ano, metem água por todos os lados.   O EARL chegava a categoria 4, nem à 3 chegou e então, esse sistema com 70% de probabilidade desapareceu do mapa.  O NOAA está cheio de estagiários este ano, não percebem nada disso.

Até ao final da época, só vai haver mais 2 ou 3 e duvido que apareça algum Major Hurricane este ano, o pico da época é hoje, a partir daqui começa a decrescer a probabilidade de termos grande actividade tropical.

Alguém vai levar com toda a energia acumulada, espero que sejamos nós no próximo Inverno, tal como aconteceu em 2009/2010, a última temporada fraca de furacões.


----------



## StormRic (11 Set 2022 às 05:45)

Como se pode ver na imagem junta, estamos no pico da estação dos furacões... 






O Earl terminou as suas características tropicais bastante abruptamente, resultando numa depressão extra-tropical de notável cavamento.

Ontem, às 18h:





Hoje às 00h:


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Set 2022 às 16:10)

Bem que completo abandono do Atlântico...


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Set 2022 às 13:47)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Bem que completo abandono do Atlântico...


Este ano, ninguém pia que é das alterações climáticas,  mas se fosse uma temporada bastante activa era logo culpa delas.


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Set 2022 às 14:19)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Este ano, ninguém pia que é das alterações climáticas,  mas se fosse uma temporada bastante activa era logo culpa delas.


O problema é que o cerne das alterações do clima são mesmo ser tudo preto ou branco, ou é o mais extremo ou o oposto. Tivemos das temporadas mais ativas nos últimos dois anos, disso eles não se lembram.


----------



## StormRic (12 Set 2022 às 16:19)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Este ano, ninguém pia que é das alterações climáticas,  mas se fosse uma temporada bastante activa era logo culpa delas.



Como assim? É bastante evidente que qualquer extremo anómalo, num sentido ou noutro, é uma das características das alterações climáticas. E essa heterogeneidade extrema já nem precisa de estar sempre a ser sublinhada e martelada, passa a ser o normal e é com isso que temos de contar e adaptar-mo-nos.
Já não é uma previsão que precise constantemente de ser publicitada, é uma constatação de factos quase diários e é assim que vai ser. Já nem me lembro da última vez em que fiz publicidade às "alterações climáticas".

E já agora, a temporada ainda não acabou...


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Set 2022 às 18:37)

Duas "ex" a rodopiar pelo Atlântico Norte com o seu formato típico de vírgula.





Duas perturbações no eixo tropical com 20%, mais do mesmo.


----------



## Revenge (12 Set 2022 às 21:56)

O GFS está a colocar isto a 28 de Setembro em Portugal Continental.
Muito improvável como é obvio, mas bem que Portugal precisava dessa agua toda. Vinha mesmo a calhar.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Set 2022 às 12:42)

A mais à esquerda parece querer escapar à poeira e wind shear, veremos...


----------



## N_Fig (14 Set 2022 às 02:37)

StormRic disse:


> Como assim? É bastante evidente que qualquer extremo anómalo, num sentido ou noutro, é uma das características das alterações climáticas.



Eventos extremos mas individuais não devem ser usados como provas do que quer que seja em termos de clima, porque lá estão, são eventos meteorológicos e não climáticos. Pode-se falar é da frequência de eventos extremos, e o facto de termos tido anos consecutivos com atividade tropical acima do normal, e alguns deles como 2020 e 2017 extremamente acima do normal, isso sim já pode ser usado como prova das alterações climáticas


algarvio1980 disse:


> Alguém vai levar com toda a energia acumulada, espero que sejamos nós no próximo Inverno, tal como aconteceu em 2009/2010, a última temporada fraca de furacões.


Embora 2009 tenha realmente tido atividade tropical abaixo do normal no Atlântico, não foi o último ano em que aconteceu. Os anos entre 2013 e 2015 tiveram todos atividade fraca, e o de 2013 foi especialmente fraco (e mais fraco que 2009)


----------



## StormRic (14 Set 2022 às 03:51)

N_Fig disse:


> Eventos extremos mas individuais não devem ser usados como provas do que quer que seja em termos de clima, porque lá estão, são eventos meteorológicos e não climáticos.



Expliquei-me mal e a frase foi entendida com a lógica invertida.
O que eu quis dizer é: as alterações climáticas são caracterizadas por eventos extremos, e que podem ocorrer nos dois sentidos. Isto é, tanto podem ocorrer eventos extremos de calor como frio; excesso de precipitação ou seca, etc. Não são os eventos extremos individuais que permitem provar as alterações climáticas e acrescentei que já não está em causa procurar provas a favor ou contra.
Por exemplo, eventos extremos que pela estatística climatológica tinham períodos de retorno de 100 anos, podem passar a ter períodos de retorno de 10 anos ou menos.


----------



## StormRic (14 Set 2022 às 03:54)

N_Fig disse:


> Embora 2009 tenha realmente tido atividade tropical abaixo do normal no Atlântico, não foi o último ano em que aconteceu. Os anos entre 2013 e 2015 tiveram todos atividade fraca, e o de 2013 foi especialmente fraco (e mais fraco que 2009)



O que está em causa neste ano é a relação da actividade tropical atlântica com os fenómenos El Niño e Niña e a verificação ou não das previsões do NHC.


----------



## N_Fig (14 Set 2022 às 04:11)

StormRic disse:


> Expliquei-me mal e a frase foi entendida com a lógica invertida.
> O que eu quis dizer é: as alterações climáticas são caracterizadas por eventos extremos, e que podem ocorrer nos dois sentidos. Isto é, tanto podem ocorrer eventos extremos de calor como frio; excesso de precipitação ou seca, etc. Não são os eventos extremos individuais que permitem provar as alterações climáticas e acrescentei que já não está em causa procurar provas a favor ou contra.
> Por exemplo, eventos extremos que pela estatística climatológica tinham períodos de retorno de 100 anos, podem passar a ter períodos de retorno de 10 anos ou menos.


Eu percebo o que queres dizer, e os períodos de retorno são a maneira correta (ou uma delas, pelo menos) de avaliar a frequência de eventos extremos. Só não gosto que se entre na falácia que referi, mesmo que no teu caso tenha sido apenas por um lapso de linguagem


----------



## N_Fig (14 Set 2022 às 04:15)

StormRic disse:


> O que está em causa neste ano é a relação da actividade tropical atlântica com os fenómenos El Niño e Niña e a verificação ou não das previsões do NHC.


Realmente esta temporada está a ser atípica, com baixíssima atividade (se bem que ainda não acabou o ano) e mais que uma previsão de fortalecimento com probabilidades elevadas que não se concretizaram


----------



## StormRic (14 Set 2022 às 05:03)

N_Fig disse:


> Realmente esta temporada está a ser atípica, com baixíssima atividade (se bem que ainda não acabou o ano) e mais que uma previsão de fortalecimento com probabilidades elevadas que não se concretizaram



É como se o NHC, por exemplo, não tivesse acesso a dados de todos os factores intervenientes na previsão; como se houvesse dados escondidos a que o NHC ainda não consegue ter acesso. Embora em todas as previsões seja sempre distribuída a probabilidade por todas as hipóteses (estação abaixo da média, na média ou acima). Afinal, quando é atribuída uma baixa probabilidade à previsão de uma ocorrência, não significa que essa ocorrência não possa acontecer. Haver uma estação em que isso suceda nem sequer pode pôr em causa os métodos de previsão. Mas se acontecer cada vez mais frequentemente, então há mesmo dados "escondidos" e/ou o método tem que ser revisto.


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Set 2022 às 14:14)

70%! A 3a tempestade de Setembro está quase...


----------



## N_Fig (14 Set 2022 às 14:48)

StormRic disse:


> É como se o NHC, por exemplo, não tivesse acesso a dados de todos os factores intervenientes na previsão; como se houvesse dados escondidos a que o NHC ainda não consegue ter acesso. Embora em todas as previsões seja sempre distribuída a probabilidade por todas as hipóteses (estação abaixo da média, na média ou acima). Afinal, quando é atribuída uma baixa probabilidade à previsão de uma ocorrência, não significa que essa ocorrência não possa acontecer. Haver uma estação em que isso suceda nem sequer pode pôr em causa os métodos de previsão. Mas se acontecer cada vez mais frequentemente, então há mesmo dados "escondidos" e/ou o método tem que ser revisto.


As previsões devem estar calibradas: não é impossível acontecer algo a que eles deem 20% de hipóteses, mas se as coisas estiverem a correr bem esse tipo de coisas vai acontecer apenas... 20% das vezes. Se acontecer muito mais que isso, então há um problema...


----------



## Orion (14 Set 2022 às 15:47)

https://www.climate.gov/news-featur...appened-last-year’s-atlantic-hurricane-season

Se calhar vai dar ao mesmo:


----------



## lserpa (14 Set 2022 às 16:14)

Tropical depression 7, NHC inicia acompanhamento.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (15 Set 2022 às 05:00)

Já temos "Fiona":






E nada mais. O Atlântico está poupadinho no gasto de energia.

Esta TT segue um trajecto mais a sul do Earl, mas vai encurvar para a zona onde o Earl se intensificou.


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Set 2022 às 09:06)

Pode muito bem ser o primeiro M, se as condições atmosféricas deixarem. Temperatura do mar nas Bahamas é superior a 30ºC...


----------



## Revenge (15 Set 2022 às 23:37)

Duas possibilidades muito diferentes:


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Set 2022 às 22:36)

O Atlântico Norte está tão quente que há mais uma probabilidade a meio do EUA lol:






Ultima análise da Fiona pelo NHC dá como Hurricane ao chegar ao mar das Bahamas, como se esperava. Poderá ser o primeiro landfall dos EUA. 

Com a oscilação atlântica a ir para positiva, o AA deverá fixar-se nos Açores pelo que nenhuma tempestade deverá morrer por estes lados.


----------



## Revenge (17 Set 2022 às 04:16)




----------



## StormRic (17 Set 2022 às 15:23)

guisilva5000 disse:


> O Atlântico Norte está tão quente que há mais uma probabilidade a meio do EUA lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O Fiona está a curvar bastante para norte e continuando nessa trajectória só com uma "contra-curva" ainda poderia chegar à costa leste dos EUA.











No entanto, basta um pequeno atraso nesta curva ou ser menos pronunciada e pode chegar aos estados mais a norte da costa Leste.

Por outro lado, as mesmas pequenas diferenças na trajectória, mas em sentido oposto, e a Bermuda apanha com ele em cheio.


----------



## StormRic (17 Set 2022 às 22:50)

StormRic disse:


> Por outro lado, as mesmas pequenas diferenças na trajectória, mas em sentido oposto, e a Bermuda apanha com ele em cheio.



E a sorte está do lado da costa Leste, azar para a Bermuda, trajectória prevista continua a encurvar para a direita terminando o período de previsão já com direcção N/NNE. 























EDIÇÃO: actualizado com as imagens mais recentes, da previsão  #14.

link para a animação das sucessivas previsões de trajectória:





__





						FIONA Graphics Archive: <br> 5-day Forecast Track,Initial Wind Field and Watch/Warning Graphic
					





					www.nhc.noaa.gov


----------



## StormRic (18 Set 2022 às 03:32)

Fiona a chegar a Porto Rico:









						Puerto Rico faces hurricane, severe floods, as tropical storm Fiona nears
					

The island was braced for up to 20 inches of rain and  winds that could bring flooding, mudslides and power outages.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Set 2022 às 17:42)

Já é furacão a Fiona. Como tinha dito, condições para M foram atingidas! Mais uma vez a escapar aos EUA...







Muita chuva prevista para a costa sudoeste de Puerto Rico, até 25 inches (aka 630 mm)  Condições muito perigosas...


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Set 2022 às 20:10)

Primeiros vídeos a chegar, gravidade de um cat. 1...


----------



## Orion (18 Set 2022 às 20:47)

https://www.wrh.noaa.gov/map/ (observations) ou https://www.weather.gov/sju/ & https://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/

 http://www.weather.bm/

---



> PARIS, Sept 18 (Reuters) - France will recognise a state of natural disaster for Guadeloupe after heavy rain tied to the powerful storm Fiona caused flooding in the French Caribbean island, killing one man, President Emmanuel Macron said on Twitter on Sunday.


----------



## Orion (18 Set 2022 às 20:54)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Primeiros vídeos a chegar, gravidade de um cat. 1...



Passando o núcleo ligeiramente a sul, estão com azar. A costa sul está ao alcance dos ventos máximos do ciclone, ao quais se acrescenta isto:







E relacionado  https://www.sciencenews.org/article/coral-reef-pollution-hurricane-maria-puerto-rico-ocean


----------



## StormRic (18 Set 2022 às 21:39)

_Landfall_ de Fiona às 19:20 utc, uma hora atrás:






Segue agora para a Hispaniola, passando o centro ao largo a NE, a República Dominicana recebendo os quadrantes Oeste, menos intensos:


----------



## Revenge (18 Set 2022 às 21:52)




----------



## Revenge (19 Set 2022 às 09:29)




----------



## joralentejano (19 Set 2022 às 13:21)

Impressionante! Grande explosão na convecção ao chegar perto de Porto Rico:


Situação atual:







Previsões:


----------



## Revenge (19 Set 2022 às 17:10)

Se as previsões estiverem corretas, o Fiona vai passar por cima das Bermudas como Major Hurricane.

Já vimos os estragos que fez como Hurricane normal em Puerto Rico...


----------



## joralentejano (19 Set 2022 às 20:19)

Alguns registos desde a República Dominicana:


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Set 2022 às 20:36)

Já é categoria 2 agora a sair da Rep. Dominicana. Irá continuar a intensificar até cat. 3...

Muito estragos pela chuva:


----------



## StormRic (19 Set 2022 às 21:00)

E ontem nem estava previsto fazer segundo _landfall_, na República Dominicana. 

Na última previsão de hoje, médio prazo 96h, poderá passar a menos de 50 Km a ONO da Bermuda, levando as ilhas com o pior quadrante dos ventos.







E a seguir, no fim de semana, pode até chegar à Terra Nova como furacão, o que é nada comum.


----------



## Revenge (19 Set 2022 às 22:31)

Para este novo de baixo, o GFS está a prever isto:


----------



## StormRic (20 Set 2022 às 04:22)

Revenge disse:


> Para este novo de baixo, o GFS está a prever isto:



É que esse está a nascer a uma latitude já baixa.

Quanto ao que está "lá em cima", já começa a esboçar-se nova possibilidade de visita às águas nacionais.


----------



## StormRic (20 Set 2022 às 04:37)

O Fiona vai passar a "major" já hoje, sem demora, e terminará na Terra Nova em pós-tropical com força de furacão. 






Cat.4 (120 nós) quando estiver quase a chegar à Bermuda.


----------



## Orion (20 Set 2022 às 10:41)




----------



## Revenge (20 Set 2022 às 11:35)

Já vai em 40% nos próximos 5 dias:


----------



## joralentejano (20 Set 2022 às 13:00)

Furacão Fiona neste momento sobre as Ilhas Turcas e Caicos. Já atingiu a categoria 3 e deve atingir a categoria de "major" brevemente.


----------



## Liliazevedo (20 Set 2022 às 14:16)

1. Central Subtropical Atlantic:
Shower and thunderstorm activity continues to become better organized in association with an area of low pressure located over the  central subtropical Atlantic, about 950 miles west-southwest of the westernmost Azores.   Environmental conditions appear marginally favorable for additional development, and a tropical depression is likely to form within the next day or so before upper-level winds become less conducive later this week.  The system should move generally northward or northeastward while remaining over the open waters of central subtropical Atlantic.
* Formation chance through 48 hours...high...80 percent.
* Formation chance through 5 days...high...80 percent.


----------



## StormRic (20 Set 2022 às 14:48)

joralentejano disse:


> Furacão Fiona neste momento sobre as Ilhas Turcas e Caicos. Já atingiu a categoria 3 e deve atingir a categoria de "major" brevemente.



Impressionante a temperatura no topo das nuvens, < -80ºC.
Cat.3 já é denominado "major hurricane".
O campo de ventos > 50 nós já tomou a forma circular. Bermuda continua dentro do cone de incerteza, mas a trajectória mais provável afastou-se ligeiramente, talvez passe a mais de 100 Km o que leva os ventos de força furacão a não atingir mesmo terra. Depois disso, encurva ainda mais para NO já quase nem atingindo a Terra Nova.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Set 2022 às 14:56)

StormRic disse:


> Impressionante a temperatura no topo das nuvens, < -80ºC.
> Cat.3 já é denominado "major hurricane".
> O campo de ventos > 50 nós já tomou a forma circular. Bermuda continua dentro do cone de incerteza, mas a trajectória mais provável afastou-se ligeiramente, talvez passe a mais de 100 Km o que leva os ventos de força furacão a não atingir mesmo terra. Depois disso, encurva ainda mais para NO já quase nem atingindo a Terra Nova.


Ah certo, pensei que só era considerado "major hurricane" a partir da categoria 4.
De facto, já é "major":

A Bermuda está mesmo no limite de apanhar com os ventos mais fortes:





Dispensava mesmo viver nestes arquipélagos onde o risco de passar um furacão é elevado todos os anos.


----------



## Revenge (20 Set 2022 às 16:46)

Já vai em 70%... Este tem o potencial de ser o mais perigoso da temporada:


----------



## Orion (20 Set 2022 às 17:37)

1in = 25.4 mms


----------



## Orion (20 Set 2022 às 17:39)

https://weather.gc.ca/index_e.html


----------



## lserpa (20 Set 2022 às 17:39)

Orion disse:


> 1in = 25.4 mms



625mm 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Set 2022 às 18:56)

Fiona a fazer um dos piores landfalls da história do Canada ?




Neste momento a ir para Cat 4. rapidamente numa das zonas com SST mais quentes.


----------



## Orion (20 Set 2022 às 19:55)

https://www.star.nesdis.noaa.gov/GOES/floater.php?stormid=AL082022#homePageLink














guisilva5000 disse:


> Fiona a fazer um dos piores landfalls da história do Canada ?



A competição é feroz porque é zona dos Nor'easter  https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/5-worst-storms-to-hit-the-east-coast-1.1138740


----------



## Orion (20 Set 2022 às 21:48)




----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Set 2022 às 21:51)

Olá Gaston! Rumo aos Açores...


----------



## Orion (20 Set 2022 às 22:06)

Gaston 1







Gaston 2


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Set 2022 às 22:08)

Orion disse:


> Gaston 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Simulation vibes...


----------



## Orion (20 Set 2022 às 22:12)

Vai dar ao mesmo. 

Evitando a zona de maior convecção, novamente, não deverá haver qualquer tipo de problema.








Orion disse:


> Gaston 1


----------



## Orion (20 Set 2022 às 22:19)

Antigamente, o NHC fazia referência a avisos em territórios estrangeiros. Agora, é cada um por si 



> Interests in the Azores should monitor the forecast for Gaston.


&


> INTERESTS IN THE AZORES SHOULD MONITOR THE PROGRESS OF THE SYSTEM.



---


----------



## Revenge (21 Set 2022 às 01:36)

Em apenas 24 horas, foi de 0% - 20%, para 70% - 90%.
Acho que nunca tinha visto um desenvolvimento tão rápido.






O GFS está a dar isto para o proximo dia 29 de Setembro. Sei que ainda é muito longe, mas todos os modelos estão a dar o mesmo. Normalmente o GFS e o modelo Europeu costumam ter resultados bem diferentes a longa distancia, mas neste caso, é basicamente o mesmo, vai entrar no Golfo do Mexico.


----------



## StormRic (21 Set 2022 às 07:04)

Revenge disse:


> vai entrar no Golfo do Mexico



já vimos esse "trailer" antes com outras perturbações e se não me engano com umas em que o "filme" depois foi uma viragem para norte.

Esta temporada de ciclones tropicais está oito ou oitenta:
















A perturbação #2 é um pouco... perturbante. Aguardemos, não vale a pena tirar já conclusões.


----------



## Liliazevedo (21 Set 2022 às 08:25)

TEMPESTADE TROPICAL GASTON - AÇORES - COMUNICADO Nº1

Informação Meteorológica Comunicado válido entre 2022-09-20 21:44 e 2022-09-21 18:00 TEMPESTADE TROPICAL GASTON - AÇORES - COMUNICADO Nº1 O IPMA informa que hoje, dia 20 de setembro, às 21:00UTC (hora dos Açores), o National Hurricane Center (NHC) identificou um sistema depressionário com características tropicais - tempestade tropical GASTON. O centro da tempestade tropical GASTON localizava-se a 1595km oeste (W) dos Açores, com uma pressão mínima no seu centro de 1009 mb e com uma velocidade de deslocamento de 28 km/h para norte/nordeste (N/NE). Prevê-se que amanhã, quarta-feira (dia 21 de setembro), altere a sua trajectória para leste/nordeste (E/NE) aproximando-se do Arquipélago dos Açores. Desta forma, e com os dados disponíveis até ao momento, o ciclone tropical GASTON deverá afetar as ilhas do Grupo Ocidental a partir de quinta-feira (dia 22 de setembro) e as ilhas dos Grupos Central e Oriental a partir de sexta-fe ira (dia 23 de setembro). [Novo comunicado será emitido dia 21 de Setembro às 12h00 (Hora local dos Açores)].Sugere-se o acompanhamento da evolução da situação meteorológica através da página do IPMA(www.ipma.pt) e a obtenção de eventuais recomendações junto do Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (www.prociv.azores.gov.pt). Ter, 20 Set 2022 21:44:25



Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Set 2022 às 12:39)

Primeiro categoria 4 da temporada! Bermudas vão levar com algo letal mesmo. P: 939 hPa.
Há modelos que preveem chegar a cat. 5...


Fiona dá como cat.3 a chegar à Terra Nova  

Irónico é que vai exatamente para uma das zonas com SST mais anómalas o verão todo, principalmente abaixo da Gronelândia.


----------



## hurricane (21 Set 2022 às 13:03)

Incrível a mudanca radical que se deu no Atlantico em duas semanas. Parece que a energia acumulada está agora a ser libertada!


----------



## joralentejano (21 Set 2022 às 14:35)

Fiona com aspeto bem agressivo. Já foram emitidos os avisos para a Bermuda.











Alguns registos desde as Ilhas Turcas e Caicos:


----------



## Orion (21 Set 2022 às 16:18)

https://phys.org/news/2022-09-hurricane-season-due-climate.html

---

TV Canadiana:



---

NHC:



> It is worth mentioning that satellite data indicate that Gaston is not purely tropical and is likely a hybrid system gaining energy from baroclinic sources.


----------



## Orion (21 Set 2022 às 19:33)

Bom...






Trajetória um bocado incerta mas provavelmente será o primeiro CT a ser captado pelo radar indígena.






Se já não tem grande aspeto, não vai melhorar.






Que esperar?

Para ser 'diferente', e como ainda não há consenso, vou usar um modelo ainda experimental (HAFS) baseado no GFS e no HWRF. O futuro, hoje.

O ciclone é pequeno e os ventos mais intensos não cobrem uma área significativa. Dada a dimensão das ilhas, é mais provável que se tenha 'sorte'. Havendo 'azar', será um fenómeno de curta duração.






Tal como no 1º Gastão (2016), o foco convectivo é que pode ser mais chato:






Convecção intermitente é mais favorável mas mesmo se for contínua, a enorme nebulosidade esconde uma pequena área onde a precipitação pode ser extremamente intensa. Infelizmente, e como é do conhecimento de todos, só poderá haver noção no GC...


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Set 2022 às 21:13)

Fiona a ser a "bruxa" das Bermudas.


----------



## lserpa (22 Set 2022 às 01:35)

O ECM faz landfall do Gaston em várias ilhas dos Açores nesta última saída.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Revenge (22 Set 2022 às 02:55)

A diferença entre o modelo GFS e o modelo Europeu para o 98L.

GFS:



Europeu:


----------



## Wessel1985 (22 Set 2022 às 09:18)

Tropical Storm Gaston, 3 more systems form in Atlantic as Hurricane Fiona heads toward Bermuda
					

Regions along the Atlantic basin likely won't see relief once Hurricane Fiona passes, as four more systems follow in the Category 4 hurricane's wake.




					abcnews.go.com


----------



## lserpa (22 Set 2022 às 10:10)

Ainda está com um aspecto super saudável! 

Fica aqui para recordar! 

Próxima das flores, uma “outerband” com uma falha na sua continuidade, a evitar umas boas cargas de água. A procissão ainda vai no adro.

Que comece o nowcast. 

Pena a falta do radar para perceber aquela linha convectiva 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (22 Set 2022 às 14:35)




----------



## joralentejano (22 Set 2022 às 15:04)

Fiona:















Webcam na Bermuda para se puder acompanhar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


https://www.earthcam.com/world/bermuda/pembroke/?cam=bermuda






Gaston:















Um bocado surreal a possível tempestade tropical que poderá subir em direção às Canárias.


----------



## StormRic (22 Set 2022 às 15:07)

Fiona não afectará Bermuda com força de furacão:






Daqui a pouco até tem trajectória prevista até à Groenlândia.



Trajectória prevista mais recente do centro de Gaston:







Estado actual do Atlântico:











Que precedentes haverá de CT's com esta trajectória possível ao longo da costa africana?


----------



## Orion (22 Set 2022 às 16:12)

(convecção):


----------



## Orion (22 Set 2022 às 16:16)

StormRic disse:


> Que precedentes haverá de CT's com esta trajectória possível ao longo da costa africana?



Ex.  https://bit.ly/3dAScom


----------



## StormRic (22 Set 2022 às 16:35)

Actualização da previsão da trajectória do centro de Gaston e cone de incerteza, 15:00 utc


----------



## StormRic (22 Set 2022 às 16:39)

Orion disse:


> Ex.  https://bit.ly/3dAScom



Não há precedente caso mantenha aquela trajectória prevista??

Os mais próximos de que há registos são dos anos 60's ou 88?


----------



## Orion (22 Set 2022 às 16:45)

StormRic disse:


> Não há precedente caso mantenha aquela trajectória prevista??



Não é recomendado fazer grandes especulações sobre algo que ainda não se formou. E mesmo que se forme, dificilmente terá longevidade.

Ainda assim... Ginger 1967; Becky 1962; semnome 1988.


----------



## Orion (22 Set 2022 às 17:07)

Obviamente que na era pré-satélite, incontáveis CTs ficaram por documentar.


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Set 2022 às 19:53)

Bem o AA é mesmo o guardião da Europa agora, a bloquear tanto a Fiona como o Gaston por completo. 1035 hPa no sábado, pouco comum para Setembro... vai inclusive absorver todo o calor que a Fiona trás para o norte e meter uma entrada fria para a Europa. 

Núcleos bem visiveis do Gaston e Fiona a T500 hPa como os mais quentes, Gronelândia e Islândia vão ter anomalias bem positivas:






Os canadianos estão habituados às "Nor'easterns", mas acho que a Fiona vai ser um nível muito mais agressivo:


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (22 Set 2022 às 19:55)

As cnárias vão levar com uma quantidade de precipitação considerável , no próximo fim de semana, com a depressão tropical.


----------



## StormRic (22 Set 2022 às 19:57)

Meninodasnuvens disse:


> As Canárias vão levar com uma quantidade de precipitação considerável , no próximo fim de semana, com a depressão tropical.



Se se formar, por enquanto continua em 60% a 5 dias.


----------



## Wessel1985 (22 Set 2022 às 20:40)

Furacão Fiona provoca pelo menos quatro mortes nas Caraíbas, mais de mil resgatados em Porto Rico e ameaça chegar à Bermuda


O furacão Fiona, que atingiu as Caraíbas no passado dia 18 de setembro, já causou pelo menos quatro mortes, mais de mil resgatados e refugiados e tem provocado inundações e cortes de energia em toda a região.

Fiona, que até domingo era uma tempestade tropical, fortaleceu-se ao aproximar-se de Porto Rico, passando a furacão de categoria 1.  Foram registados ventos máximos de 140 km/h e chuvas fortes.

Os danos da passagem do furacão ainda não foram todos estimados, refere o governador porto-riquenho, Pedro Pierluisi. O Serviço Meteorológico Nacional primeiro relatou um risco de cheias rápidas nos municípios do sudeste da ilha sendo o alerta posteriormente estendido a praticamente todo o território, incluindo San Juan e a sua área metropolitana. Foram ainda registados derrubamento de árvores, movimentos de vertente, estradas danificadas, pontes colapsadas e cortes de energia e água a centenas de milhares de pessoas.  O furacão levou ao cancelamento de todos os voos dos aeroportos da ilha, incluindo o Aeroporto Internacional Luis Muñoz Marín, enquanto os portos marítimos estão fechados desde sábado até novo aviso.

Um total de 1.083 pessoas foram resgatas após a passagem do furacão Fiona em Porto Rico, informou Pedro Pierluisi. Só a Guarda Nacional realizou 30 resgates de mil pessoas em 25 municípios e os bombeiros resgataram 83 pessoas. Foram registados também 12.400 deslocados na República Dominicana e 2.146 refugiados.

O furacão Fiona seguiu, posteriormente, na direção das ilhas Turcas e Caicos, como furacão de categoria 3, onde a maré formada pela tempestade pode aumentar os níveis de água de 1,5 a 2,4 metros acima do normal, de acordo com o Centro Nacional de Furacões dos EUA.

A tempestade deverá continuar a ganhar força até tornar-se num furacão de categoria 4, à medida que se aproxima das Bermudas, na sexta-feira, prevendo-se que enfraqueça antes de atingir o leste do Canadá no fim de semana.

A chegada de Fiona ocorre apenas dois dias antes do quinto aniversário do furacão Maria, que causou cerca de três mil mortos.

Fontes
Jornal de Notícias
CNBC
NOAA


----------



## joralentejano (22 Set 2022 às 21:44)

Alguns registos dentro do Furacão Fiona:


----------



## Orion (22 Set 2022 às 21:58)

Muita nuvem, alguma convecção.














Que continue a sova.












 https://tropic.ssec.wisc.edu/real-time/mimtc/2022_08L/web/mainpage.html


----------



## Orion (22 Set 2022 às 22:10)

Não tenho bem a certeza se é possível o aparecimento de tal nebulosidade apocalítica, mas, como referi anteriormente, só esperando para ver.






Não é agradável estar no foco convectivo.






Convecção semi-estacionária, intensa e com água precipitável a rondar os 60mms é receita para desastre local (ex: COAMPS-TC)







É algo só para meteochanfrado sem nada a perder...


----------



## StormRic (22 Set 2022 às 22:22)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Furacão Fiona provoca pelo menos quatro mortes nas Caraíbas, mais de mil resgatados em Porto Rico e ameaça chegar à Bermuda
> 
> 
> O furacão Fiona, que atingiu as Caraíbas no passado dia 18 de setembro, já causou pelo menos quatro mortes, mais de mil resgatados e refugiados e tem provocado inundações e cortes de energia em toda a região.
> ...



Fiona começará dentro em breve a perder força. Na posição mais próxima de Bermuda será um Cat.3 mas a distância fará com que "apenas" ventos de 50 nós atinjam terra.
A ondulação gerada pelo furacão será certamente um dos maiores problemas.


----------



## Orion (22 Set 2022 às 22:26)




----------



## lserpa (22 Set 2022 às 22:27)

Orion disse:


> É algo só para meteochanfrado sem nada a perder...



E mesmo assim, o Ralli do Pico vai para a estrada! 

Algo estupidamente irresponsável! 

Fiquei parvo quando soube!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (22 Set 2022 às 22:36)

Gaston vai enrolar a sua trajectória ainda mais. Poderá fazer uma segunda passagem pelos Açores,mas como uma depressão extra-tropical.
A alternativa é ser apanhado na corrente de Sul no flanco sudoeste do anticiclone.


----------



## joralentejano (22 Set 2022 às 22:38)

lserpa disse:


> É mesmo assim, o Ralli do Pico vai para a estrada!
> 
> Algo estupidamente irresponsável!
> 
> ...


Pergunto então para que servem os avisos que são lançados. Com as ilhas em aviso laranja e com alguns a modelos a mostrarem previsões de mais de 200mm de acumulado e também vento forte, é mesmo sem noção se isso se vier a concretizar. Ainda por cima, a orografia muitas vezes tem potencial para gerar acumulados mais elevados do que aqueles que as previsões mostram.


----------



## StormRic (22 Set 2022 às 23:12)

joralentejano disse:


> Pergunto então para que servem os avisos que são lançados. Com as ilhas em aviso laranja e com alguns a modelos a mostrarem previsões de mais de 200mm de acumulado e também vento forte, é mesmo sem noção se isso se vier a concretizar. Ainda por cima, a orografia muitas vezes tem potencial para gerar acumulados mais elevados do que aqueles que as previsões mostram.


Ao menos podiam protelar 24 horas. Domingo já não há, até ao momento, avisos para o Grupo Central. Não se compreende mesmo.
Ainda por cima é no Pico.






Ou seja, com aviso laranja/amarelo para chuva/vento, vai haver certamente espectadores a tornarem toda a situação ainda mais difícil para bombeiros e protecção civil.


----------



## Revenge (22 Set 2022 às 23:35)




----------



## Revenge (23 Set 2022 às 01:01)

O 98L passou para 90%-90%.

O GFS e o modelo Europeu continuam a enviar o mesmo para o Golfo.


----------



## fablept (23 Set 2022 às 01:38)

Criei um tópico para o Gaston.





						Tempestade tropical Gaston (Atlântico 2022)
					

NHC: https://www.nhc.noaa.gov/refresh/graphics_at3+shtml/235109.shtml?cone#contents  Radar: https://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.radar/index.jsp  Avisos Meteorológicos: https://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.satelite/index.jsp  Webcams: http://spotazores.com/




					www.meteopt.com
				




Com tanta actividade no Atlântico, é melhor começar a separar


----------



## Revenge (23 Set 2022 às 03:39)

Amanhã é certinho que o 98L passa a Named Storm:


----------



## StormRic (23 Set 2022 às 03:40)

Bermuda livre dos ventos do furacão, vento máximo de tempestade tropical:







Estações WU reportaram até ao momento rajadas máximas na ordem dos 80 Km/h


----------



## Revenge (23 Set 2022 às 08:26)

StormRic disse:


> Bermuda livre dos ventos do furacão, vento máximo de tempestade tropical:


Muito boas notícias.

Agora vamos esperar com que força chega a Nova Terra, mas deve ser algo deve Cat. 2 e Cat. 3.


----------



## Orion (23 Set 2022 às 10:44)

Última boia antes de chegar ao Kanadá  https://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/station_page.php?station=44137


----------



## Pek (23 Set 2022 às 11:18)

Atenção às Ilhas Canárias


----------



## Pek (23 Set 2022 às 13:01)

Aviso de ciclone tropical da AEMET acabado de sair do forno






Atenção ao relevo muito acidentado das Ilhas Canárias, particularmente no caso das ilhas ocidentais.


----------



## joralentejano (23 Set 2022 às 13:25)

StormRic disse:


> Bermuda livre dos ventos do furacão, vento máximo de tempestade tropical:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Felizmente! A webcam que partilhei aqui ontem deixou de estar em direto durante a noite, mas há alguns registos já durante o dia.
Há cerca de 2 horas, notava-se o mar bem picado. No entanto não será nada daquilo a que a Bermuda não esteja habituada, certamente:





Neste momento, já se vai afastando:


----------



## Orion (23 Set 2022 às 13:38)

Relativamente às Canárias, dificilmente o que se formar vai durar muito.

A questão da elevada precipitação deve-se ao facto de haver adveção de água precipitável elevadíssima (>55 mms) e instabilidade associada a - eventualmente - esta nulidade:


----------



## Pek (23 Set 2022 às 15:05)

Orion disse:


> Relativamente às Canárias, dificilmente o que se formar vai durar muito.
> 
> A questão da elevada precipitação deve-se ao facto de haver adveção de água precipitável elevadíssima (>55 mms) e instabilidade associada a - eventualmente - esta nulidade:



Sim, é basicamente assim. Não é que a estrutura hipotética vá durar muito tempo ou passar directamente sobre as ilhas, mas o efeito gerado pelas faixas de precipitação associadas ao "ciclone" em umas ilhas com uma enorme importância da potenciação associada ao relevo.

Atenção ao risco de lahars na área em redor da erupção vulcânica em La Palma.


P.S.: Ver a enorme quantidade de água precipitável em comparação com Gaston.


----------



## Thomar (23 Set 2022 às 20:25)

Pek disse:


> (...)* lahars* (...)


----------



## Revenge (23 Set 2022 às 23:11)




----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Set 2022 às 23:19)

Fiona na hora da morte a confluir com o jetstream, vai provavelmente ser das piores tempestades de sempre no Canadá com um núcleo de 940 hPa e ainda vai cavar mais...


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Set 2022 às 23:31)

Os tugas deviam estar na Terra Nova com um saco para apanhar os bacalhaus que vão voar, já só falta 3 meses para o Natal e a Fiona dava uma ajuda.


----------



## StormRic (23 Set 2022 às 23:41)

Tempestade Tropical Hermine. 21:00 utc
O NHC não prevê chegar perto das Canárias mas haverá bandas convectivas que atingirão essa latitude.


----------



## StormRic (23 Set 2022 às 23:48)

StormRic disse:


> Hermine e Gaston, duas Tempestades Tropicais no mesmo quadrado de lado 4000 Km abrangendo todo o território nacional.
> 
> Satélite Suomi, 23 Setembro, imagens das 14:00 às 16:00 utc aproximadamente. Resolução 500 m.



Hermine poderá estar a absorver uma nuvem de poeira expelida do Sahara alguns dias antes e que retorna para norte, apanhada e levada na circulação da tempestade tropical.


----------



## StormRic (24 Set 2022 às 04:13)

Revenge disse:


>



Aí vem a segunda desgraça para as Caraíbas, desta vez com embate frontal em Cuba.
Quando estiver quase a chegar à costa Oeste da Florida, será _major hurricane_. Há tempo para se prepararem e a estação turística até nem foi má... até agora.

IAN é tempestade tropical. Quando começar a beber aquelas águas a 30ºC vai rapidamente intensificar-se. A passagem por Cuba não vai desgastá-lo porque é na parte mais estreita da ilha e atravessará na perpendicular às costas. Depois cai novamente em águas a 30ºC. A não ser que haja uma situação desfavorável em altitude ou _shear_ intenso, poderá estar ali um novo "monstro".


----------



## StormRic (24 Set 2022 às 04:39)

Hermine não tem muito lugar para onde ir e dentro de 24 horas vai perder as relativamente fracas condições para mais desenvolvimento.


----------



## StormRic (24 Set 2022 às 04:44)

Nesta altura não há furacões propriamente ditos no Atlântico Norte:






Fiona fez a sua transição para pós-tropical, tornando-se uma depressão extremamente cavada e com vento de força furacão.

De resto, há três tempestades tropicais e uma perturbação de probabilidade 20-30% que parece atraída pela zona central do Atlântico.


----------



## tonítruo (24 Set 2022 às 14:20)

StormRic disse:


> Hermine não tem muito lugar para onde ir e dentro de 24 horas vai perder as relativamente fracas condições para mais desenvolvimento.


Hermine bem podia vir acertar no Algarve como depressão tropical para ver se trazia mais uma chuvinha:


----------



## Pek (24 Set 2022 às 14:21)

Nível de aviso vermelho em algumas partes das Ilhas Canárias para amanhã





Como habitualmente, tem havido algum desvio da trajectória real do ciclone em relação ao que foi anteriormente previsto.


----------



## lserpa (24 Set 2022 às 14:22)

tonítruo disse:


> Hermine bem podia vir acertar no Algarve como depressão tropical para ver se trazia mais uma chuvinha:
> Ver anexo 2338



Seria algo antinatura 

Se essa tempestade chegasse ao Algarve, algo muito de errado estaria a passar com a circulação atmosférica! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (24 Set 2022 às 16:27)

Impacto do furacão Fiona na Nova Escócia, Canadá:


Entrada do furacão no jet stream:


----------



## Orion (24 Set 2022 às 16:43)

Os vizinhos é que decidem


----------



## Revenge (24 Set 2022 às 21:23)

No que toca ao Ian:



> Just a quick note to everyone getting super caught in the models. Recon found the center a full degree further south than the models have it on their last runs.



Estes novos dados entraram nos modelos 18Z de hoje, e agora o Ian está previsto passar mais a Oeste, o que fará com que apanhe menos terra e a intensidade do mesmo aumente.
Já existe modelos a darem o mesmo muito perto de Cat. 5.


----------



## StormRic (24 Set 2022 às 23:30)

Pek disse:


> Nível de aviso vermelho em algumas partes das Ilhas Canárias para amanhã
> 
> Ver anexo 2337
> 
> Como habitualmente, tem havido algum desvio da trajectória real do ciclone em relação ao que foi anteriormente previsto.



Acumulados em estações WU de hoje em quatro ilhas. Apenas para dar uma ideia da acção à distância da depressão tropical Hermine.



Spoiler: Acumulados parciais de 24 Setembro em La Palma, La Gomera, Tenerife e Gran Canaria, 21:15 utc (excepto Tenerife sul, 22:30 utc)























Os maiores valores ocorrem na costa Leste de La Palma: > 100 mm.

Actualização às 22:30 utc


----------



## Revenge (25 Set 2022 às 01:13)




----------



## Mammatus (25 Set 2022 às 01:28)

StormRic disse:


> Hermine não tem muito lugar para onde ir e dentro de 24 horas vai perder as relativamente fracas condições para mais desenvolvimento.


Tenho a ideia que as águas são mais frias devido à corrente das Canárias fluir nessa região. Deve ser por essa razão que sejam muito pouco frequentes as tempestades nessa zona, honestamente não me lembro de nenhuma.


----------



## Pek (25 Set 2022 às 12:29)

StormRic disse:


> Acumulados em estações WU de hoje em quatro ilhas. Apenas para dar uma ideia da acção à distância da depressão tropical Hermine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La Palma ontem:






La Palma hoje






Já há estações acima dos 200 mm no episódio.


----------



## Orion (25 Set 2022 às 13:42)

~54 milímetros de água precipitável (PWAT).


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Set 2022 às 13:45)

tonítruo disse:


> Hermine bem podia vir acertar no Algarve como depressão tropical para ver se trazia mais uma chuvinha:
> Ver anexo 2338


Se dissermos, Hermine vem cá ao papá será que ela vem, cá para mim, é uma filha desnaturada que não quer saber do pai. 

Este ano, os sistemas tropicais têm tido uma trajectória algo estranha, a Daniela dava piruetas, a Fiona foi ver os bacalhaus na Terra Nova, o Gaston foi visitar a prima que mora no Grupo Central e voltou para trás, a Hermine dá uma curva apertada antes das Canárias, deve estar a estrada em obras.


----------



## Orion (25 Set 2022 às 13:49)

Orion disse:


> ~54 milímetros de água precipitável (PWAT).



Raro. Média vs observação.


----------



## joralentejano (25 Set 2022 às 14:25)

Mais registos desde o Canadá, devido à tempestade Fiona:


----------



## StormRic (25 Set 2022 às 14:50)

joralentejano disse:


> Mais registos desde o Canadá, devido à tempestade Fiona:



Sem precedente em registos. Estamos a ver algumas árvores de grande porte, que serão certamente centenárias, e ainda verdejantes, a serem deitadas abaixo.


----------



## Mammatus (25 Set 2022 às 15:04)

StormRic disse:


> Sem precedente em registos. Estamos a ver algumas árvores de grande porte, que serão certamente centenárias, e ainda verdejantes, a serem deitadas abaixo.


Fiona chegou como categoria de furacão ao Canadá?


----------



## joralentejano (25 Set 2022 às 15:08)

StormRic disse:


> Sem precedente em registos. Estamos a ver algumas árvores de grande porte, que serão certamente centenárias, e ainda verdejantes, a serem deitadas abaixo.


Sem dúvida. Como exemplo disso temos esta árvore com cerca de 300 anos e a maior de Prince Edward Island (a norte de Nova Escócia) que não resistiu.


Infelizmente, a anomalia positiva da água do mar nesta zona do planeta era um risco para desencadear uma situação destas, uma vez que poderia contribuir para manter as tempestades tropicais com mais força do que o habitual nestas latitudes.


----------



## Revenge (25 Set 2022 às 15:49)

Mammatus disse:


> Fiona chegou como categoria de furacão ao Canadá?


Furacão Cat. 3...


----------



## Hawk (25 Set 2022 às 16:11)

Parecem estar a formar-se uns núcleos convectivos mais pujantes, principalmente a sudoeste de Grã Canária. Situação pode complicar-se devido aos acumulados já importantes registados nas últimas 24h.


----------



## StormRic (25 Set 2022 às 16:20)

Incerteza maior do que a habitual na previsão da intensidade e localização de IAN ao entrar no Golfo do México:















A última previsão e avisos há minutos já colocam aviso de furacão na ponta Oeste de Cuba, com alguma extensão.


----------



## StormRic (25 Set 2022 às 16:26)

Hawk disse:


> Parecem estar a formar-se uns núcleos convectivos mais pujantes, principalmente a sudoeste de Grã Canária. Situação pode complicar-se devido aos acumulados já importantes registados nas últimas 24h.



Hermine já não tem características tropicais. O NHC emitiu o último aviso esta manhã.






O seguimento da situação nas Canárias deve passar para o Seguimento Europa.


----------



## Revenge (25 Set 2022 às 17:25)

StormRic disse:


> Incerteza maior do que a habitual na previsão da intensidade e localização de IAN ao entrar no Golfo do México:


Está previsto chegar a Cat. 4, ou até mesmo Cat. 5, ainda antes de entrar no golfo do méxico, mas depois já muito próximo de terra, estão a prever cair repentinamente para Cat. 2 ou mesmo Cat. 1.

Que evento é que pode provocar isso, tendo em conta a temperatura da água no golfo?


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Set 2022 às 17:26)

Revenge disse:


> Está previsto chegar a Cat. 4, ou até mesmo Cat. 5, ainda antes de entrar no golfo do méxico, mas depois já muito próximo de terra, estão a prever cair repentinamente para Cat. 2 ou mesmo Cat. 1.
> 
> Que evento é que pode provocar isso, tendo em conta a temperatura da água no golfo?


Temperatura da água alta não implica manutenção de um furacão, basta olhar para como foi a época em Julho e Agosto.

Não deixará de causar muito estrago à Florida mesmo como Major à porta, mas neste caso parece-me que a dorsal do anticiclone aliada ao jetstream é a culpada do rápido enfraquecimento.

Associa-se ao rio atmosférico em questão e depois colapsa:






Muita água


----------



## Orion (25 Set 2022 às 18:53)

> OTTAWA, Sept 25 (Reuters) - The breadth of the damage caused by the powerful storm Fiona that ravaged Canada's Atlantic coast on Saturday has never been seen before, and it will take months to rebuild the critical infrastructure that was destroyed, Canada's emergency preparedness minister Bill Blair said on Sunday.
> 
> "The scale of what we're dealing with, I think it's unprecedented," Blair told Reuters in a telephone interview when asked how Fiona compared to Dorian, a storm that struck the region around Halifax, Nova Scotia, in 2019.
> 
> "There is going to be what I believe will likely be several months work in restoring some of the critical infrastructure - buildings and homes, rooftops that have been blown off community centers and schools," he added.


----------



## Orion (25 Set 2022 às 18:58)

Revenge disse:


> Que evento é que pode provocar isso, tendo em conta a temperatura da água no golfo?



O aviso foi editado. 

Adicionalmente  https://www.nasa.gov/feature/jpl/pr...d-intensification-of-hurricanes-near-landfall

Ar seco e cisalhamento enfraquecem CTs, independentemente da temperatura do mar. Apesar de nem sempre se ter verificado nos últimos anos (https://phys.org/news/2019-04-hurricane-harvey-immediately-landfall.html), aqueles 2 fatores tendem a influenciar a intensidade das 'chegadas' no GdM.


----------



## Orion (25 Set 2022 às 19:01)

Se e quando funcionar  insmet.cu


----------



## StormRic (25 Set 2022 às 19:29)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Muita água



Pois, essa costuma ser a consequência da diminuição acentuada dos ventos, e na zona onde irá eventualmente ocorrer vai originar inundações notáveis.

Previsão das 18 utc:

Landfall na ponta Oeste de Cuba, 3ªfeira de manhã (12 utc)





Fortalecimento no Golfo, 3ª à noite, 4ª de manhã, altura de maior risco para as Keys.





Pré-landfall e landfall na costa a sudoeste de Perry, baía de Apalachee, 6ª de madrugada (8 utc).


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (25 Set 2022 às 20:01)

Revenge disse:


> Está previsto chegar a Cat. 4, ou até mesmo Cat. 5, ainda antes de entrar no golfo do méxico, mas depois já muito próximo de terra, estão a prever cair repentinamente para Cat. 2 ou mesmo Cat. 1.
> 
> Que evento é que pode provocar isso, tendo em conta a temperatura da água no golfo?


Segundo o video colacado ontem por um menbro do forum a sua diminuição rápida terá a ver com a interação entre um anticiclone no Texas e uma grande area depressionária no Canada esta última faz a sua trajetória curvar-se  para nordeste e o anticiclone injetara ar seco e também o cisalhamento perto da costa dos USA será maior devido a essa interação, não sei se interpretei mal se estiver errado corrijam-me.


----------



## Pek (25 Set 2022 às 21:11)

Pek disse:


> La Palma ontem:
> 
> Ver anexo 2348
> 
> ...



Actualização La Palma hoje






Já existem estações nas proximidades de 300 mm de precipitação no episódio determinado por Hermine.


Gran Canária


----------



## Revenge (25 Set 2022 às 21:19)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Não deixará de causar muito estrago à Florida mesmo como Major à porta, mas neste caso parece-me que a dorsal do anticiclone aliada ao jetstream é a culpada do rápido enfraquecimento.



Estás aqui explicado, tem a ver com uma corrente de ar frio que vem do Canadá. Mas os mdoelos também podem errar na corrente de ar frio, e se a mesma chegar mais tarde, pdoe não chegar a afetar o Ian.


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Set 2022 às 22:01)

Update da NHC sobre o landfall:


> Strong southwesterly shear develops over Ian by 72 h related to *interaction with an upper-level trough*, and the structure of the cyclone* could significantly degrade before landfall given these hostile conditions*. However, Ian is likely to have an expanding wind field and will be slowing down by that time, which will have the potential to produce significant wind and storm surge impacts across portions of the Florida west coast and the Florida panhandle.





> FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS
> 
> INIT  25/2100Z 16.2N  80.3W   40 KT  45 MPH
> 12H  26/0600Z 17.3N  81.5W   50 KT  60 MPH
> ...


----------



## StormRic (25 Set 2022 às 22:22)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Update da NHC sobre o landfall:



Ou seja, o maior risco da passagem de Ian começa a virar-se para a precipitação se o landfall fôr lento.


----------



## Orion (25 Set 2022 às 22:49)

Orion disse:


> Se e quando funcionar  insmet.cu



 https://www.weather.gov.ky/radar & https://www.accuweather.com/es/cu/la-bajada/119924/weather-radar/119924

IM Cubano ainda não funciona.


----------



## Pek (25 Set 2022 às 23:14)

Grande dilúvio na parte oriental de La Palma






P.S.: Fim do dia


----------



## Pek (26 Set 2022 às 08:47)

500 mm no episódio em La Sabina (Mazo, zona oriental de La Palma)



Últimas 24 horas. Ver a enorme diferença este-oeste. Duas realidades diferentes já explicadas no tópico da erupção vulcânica de La Palma. Precipitação máxima em 24 horas de *404,4 mm





*


----------



## StormRic (26 Set 2022 às 16:03)

IAN com previsão de afectar um trecho da costa Oeste da Florida mais extenso e mais para sudoeste.
Vai fazer primeiro landfall na zona ocidental de Cuba, durante a próxima madrugada (a partir das 8-9h, horas aqui).
Já afecta a Jamaica com precipitação de uma banda convectiva periférica, mas está a atingir especialmente as ilhas Cayman já com ventos de força de tempestade tropical na margem da zona central do furacão. Esboço de olho começa a parecer nesta imagem de há meia hora.












No Golfo vai intensificar-se para _major hurricane_ (Cat.4) e a trajectória vai fazê-lo aproximar-se lentamente da costa da Florida, num ângulo bastante fechado. Esta passagem demorada sobre o litoral irá produzir especialmente um risco acrescido de inundações e cheias repentinas.


----------



## StormRic (26 Set 2022 às 16:16)

IAN está em rápida intensificação.
Última discussão:






Ligeiro ajustamento da trajectória, para Leste em relação à anterior previsão.






Podia dizer-se que IAN teve a "habilidade" de ir evitando a proximidade de terra e percorrendo as zonas de águas mais quentes ao longo do seu trajecto ondulante, para descarregar tudo em Cuba e posteriormente na Florida ocidental.


----------



## StormRic (26 Set 2022 às 18:22)

Nas ilhas Cayman, Grande Cayman em particular por ser a mais próxima da rota do centro de Ian, as rajadas máximas atingiram no extremo ocidental da ilha 75 Km/h em Bodden Town e 63 Km/h perto do aeroporto de George Town.
Acumulados de 83 mm, 63 mm e 56 mm, diminuindo de Oeste para Leste.


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Set 2022 às 19:13)

A costa oeste da Flórida... muito preocupante. A tempestade parece estabilizar mais de 24h ao largo, quase sem se movimentar. O anticiclone tem a sua força de impedir o seu avanço rápido para landfall. De qualquer forma, o flanco oeste do Ian vai ser o mais ativo em termos de chuva, sendo que a maior cairá no mar.

Agora o stormsurge na Florida vai ser algo severo, tal como o vento, espero que já se tenham iniciado as evacuações.

Tampa parece ser o centro de atenção para o landfall, uma área metropolitana de quase 3 milhões.


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Set 2022 às 23:21)

Ian está iminente para ser Cat.3, com 100 mph de vento sustentado. Gráfico horrível para a Florida, entre as 2AM THU e 2PM THU quase mal se move o Ian...











70% prob de uma depressão se formar, NOAA dá também como quase certa a morte do sistema ao rumar para norte... não será a Julia, em príncipio.


----------



## StormRic (26 Set 2022 às 23:49)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Gráfico horrível para a Florida, entre as 2AM THU e 2PM THU quase mal se move o Ian...



Ainda por cima o solo já está saturado da precipitação de bandas convectivas arrastadas na circulação em torno do furacão, a Norte e Nordeste.
Na área de Tampa aquelas células já descarregaram hoje até 170 mm em alguns locais, com numerosas estações a registar mais de 100 mm.










No entanto é interessante que ainda não se vislumbra nas imagens, em qualquer dos canais, um esboço de olho do furacão.






Apesar da previsão de shear de sudoeste a partir de quarta-feira, ainda penso que Ian possa atingir Cat.5 quando apanhar aquela área de águas a >30ºC no caminho para a costa Oeste da Florida.


----------



## StormRic (27 Set 2022 às 04:44)

Canadians clean up after Fiona sweeps homes out to sea | Pictures | Reuters
					

Debris surrounds damaged houses after Hurricane Fiona passed nearby in Port Aux Basques, Newfoundland, Canada September 26, 2022. REUTERS/John Morris




					www.reuters.com


----------



## Revenge (27 Set 2022 às 08:31)

StormRic disse:


> No entanto é interessante que ainda não se vislumbra nas imagens, em qualquer dos canais, um esboço de olho do furacão.








Ai está o olho do furacão. Também já chegou à categoria de Major Hurricane.


----------



## Mr.Jet (27 Set 2022 às 09:22)

LF


----------



## Wessel1985 (27 Set 2022 às 11:41)

Ciclone tropical Hermine provoca danos nas Ilhas Canárias              



A passagem do ciclone tropical Hermine pelas Ilhas Canárias provocou inúmeros danos materiais, especialmente na aldeia de San Nicolás, ilha Gran Canaria.

Entretanto, Hermine perdeu força, passando a uma depressão pós-tropical. A cessação das chuvas permitiu esta segunda-feira contabilizar os danos causados pelas cheias e começar a reparação dos mais urgentes. Da mesma forma, o governo insular decidiu que esta terça-feira a atividade escolar será retomada.

As chuvas intensas provocaram inundações de várias infraestruturas e desencadearam vários movimentos de vertente. Também a energia elétrica foi afetada, tendo os maiores estragos ocorrido nos municípios de La Aldea (Gran Canaria), Candelaria e Guímar (Tenerife). Cerca de 50 habitantes de San Bartolomé de Tirajana (Gran Canaria) tiveram que ser retirados. O tráfego aéreo foi afetado, tendo agora os aeroportos que recuperar os 540 voos cancelados.

O episódio já é catalogado pelos meteorologistas como "histórico", deixando registos nunca antes vistos em alguns dos observatórios do arquipélago, até dez vezes superiores ao normal para esta época do ano. O presidente das Canárias, Ángel Víctor Torres, informou que desde a chegada do ciclone "houve uma acumulação de até 300 litros por metro quadrado na ilha de La Palma e cerca de 200 litros por metro quadrado na Gran Ganaria". Sublinhou que, nos últimos três dias choveu mais do que em todos os meses de setembro de que têm conhecimento histórico.






Fontes

      La Verdad
El Comercio          








Imagem: La Verdad


----------



## Revenge (27 Set 2022 às 14:55)

Pelos vistos as previsões agora indicam que o Ian vai fazer landfall como Major Hurricane e não vai ter a queda abrupta para cat. 1 antes do landfall.

Isto é muito mau para quem vive naquela zona.


----------



## StormRic (27 Set 2022 às 14:59)

IAN sobre Cuba, ventos de tempestade tropical atingem até Havana.
Cenário previsto para a Florida começa a ser de inundações catastróficas:
















IAN há minutos a sair de Cuba (13:51 utc)


----------



## StormRic (27 Set 2022 às 15:13)

IAN perfeitamente formado, em movimento rápido sobre Cuba:



Spoiler: IAN, animação 9 Mb


----------



## Dias Miguel (27 Set 2022 às 15:49)

StormRic disse:


> IAN perfeitamente formado, em movimento rápido sobre Cuba:


Off-Topic: ninguém, no fórum, tem o contacto do Trump??? Eram uns belos dias para ele jogar golf no seu Mar-a-Lago Club em Palm Beach, Florida.
Enquanto jogava no seu belo resort (debaixo de água ou de algum objecto voador), podia apreciar a inexistência de alterações climáticas.


----------



## StormRic (27 Set 2022 às 16:08)

40 horas de IAN, desde tempestade tropical até agora. IR cloud tops.



Spoiler: IAN 40 horas, IR cloud tops, 44 Mb



http://i.imgur.com/EHvilmS.gifv



14:30 utc, olho de novo sobre o oceano, água a 30ºC.


----------



## Revenge (27 Set 2022 às 18:20)




----------



## Revenge (27 Set 2022 às 18:25)

Já existe Storm Surges em Key West:

Em direto:


----------



## StormRic (27 Set 2022 às 21:41)

Há acumulados volumosos ao longo das Keys, e em Miami sul tem sido continuação de dias anteriores.
Valores atingem em algumas estações mais de 100 mm.






O aspecto de Ian denuncia um poderoso Cat.4 com aspirações maiores até.


----------



## Revenge (27 Set 2022 às 22:09)

Neste momento está previsto fazer Landfall em Cat. 4. Jeez...


----------



## StormRic (27 Set 2022 às 22:14)

Revenge disse:


> Neste momento está previsto fazer Landfall em Cat. 4. Jeez...



Inflectiu a trajectória de modo a fazer landfall ainda mais a sul:










Previsão de acumulados cada vez pior:










IAN está a tornar-se simplesmente enorme.


----------



## joralentejano (27 Set 2022 às 22:34)

Furacão Ian visto do o espaço:


GFS a colocar quase 900mm na zona de Tampa e ECM mais de 700mm a sul. 










Já choveu imenso na Flórida e o pior ainda está para vir. Um registo em Miami, ontem:


Alguns registos desde Cuba:


----------



## StormRic (27 Set 2022 às 22:42)

Quase off-topic (ou tesourinhos deprimentes da estupidez humana):






Este homem com criança ao colo apareceu por momentos a levar com o chuveiro das ondas, passeando-se...


----------



## João Pedro (27 Set 2022 às 22:48)

StormRic disse:


> Quase off-topic (ou tesourinhos deprimentes da estupidez humana):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Não é todos os dias que se vai ao ponto mais a sul dos EUA. Há que aproveitar o momento então!


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Set 2022 às 22:51)

Que landfall pior situação possível... as saídas anteriores eram bem melhores com as bandas de precipitação no mar, mas agora vai ser um stormsurge do pior, água a vir de todo o lado. Fujam enquanto podem...

Possível que chegue a cat. 4...

No WorldView de hoje já se mostra o outflow do Ian em associação com a frente fria do leste americano, por coincidência parece uma cauda gigante do Ian: 







Água precipitável a sair da escala...


----------



## StormRic (27 Set 2022 às 23:14)

Ian a aumentar a sua área, mas começa a levar pancada do _shear_ de sudoeste, quadrante quase desprovido de _outflow_.







Maré de tempestade (_storm surge_) aumentou até 12 pés (~3,6 m).





É uma das causas de embarcações irem viajar para longe da costa...em terra.


----------



## StormRic (27 Set 2022 às 23:18)

Actualização às 23h






Com o ângulo de incidência da iluminação solar a diminuir, são agora mais visíveis os topos proeminentes das células e a estrutura tridimensional do _outflow_ a NNO.
Imagem às 23h00


----------



## StormRic (27 Set 2022 às 23:43)

Acumulados consistentes à volta dos 100 mm, em oito estações de Key West:






Mas a zona sul de Miami e as Keys mais próximas do continente também têm acumulados nessa ordem de grandeza ou até maior (> 150 mm). Pelo litoral Leste da Florida até West Palm Beach há acumulados superiores a 50 mm.


----------



## StormRic (27 Set 2022 às 23:52)

O olho ficou na sombra produzida pelo enorme _overshooting top _do ciclo de substituição da parede do olho (_eyewall replacement cycle_).
Quando este ciclo terminar Ian poderá dar mais um salto de intensificação.


----------



## StormRic (28 Set 2022 às 00:13)

Acumulados na última hora, radar de Miami:






Amarelo: 75 a 100 mm (aprox.)
Laranja: > 100 mm/h (aprox.)

Enquadrados: avisos de tornado.






Comparar com o acumulado nesta estação na zona das células perto de Marco Island (polígono de aviso de tornado à esquerda na imagem):

97 mm acumulado total; 45 mm na última hora.


----------



## StormRic (28 Set 2022 às 00:27)

Reflectividade de Ian, pelo radar de Key West.






Radar de St.Petersburg (Tampa): a hora é a de Portugal (hora do computador).
Quatro polígonos de aviso de tornado.


----------



## StormRic (28 Set 2022 às 01:05)

Era este o aspecto de Ian ao pôr-do-sol:






Reparar explosão da convecção na parede oeste do olho.


----------



## StormRic (28 Set 2022 às 04:40)

*947 hPa *foi a pressão mínima registada e publicada nesta actualização intermédia:







Spoiler: 19A intermediate advisory











Às 3:00 utc, no Aviso e Discussão #20, a pressão indicada era de *952 hPa*.


Spoiler: Discussão 20





















Última imagem IR geocolor:





E radar correspondente (Key West):


----------



## StormRic (28 Set 2022 às 05:30)

IAN completou praticamente o ciclo de substituição da parede e mostra agora um olho maior:






Radar de Key West, 4:18 utc





Radar de Miami, 4:18 utc


----------



## StormRic (28 Set 2022 às 05:59)

Banda convectiva periférica a aproximar-se de Key West, enquanto foi emitido um aviso especial de _storm surge_ (maré de tempestade) precisamente para Key West.






Parece haver alguma deterioração da estrutura pelo ar seco a ser impingido no quadrante sudoeste, a par do início de _shear_ de sudoeste.
O olho, embora bem definido, não tem uma estrutura com igual convecção em toda a circunferência.


----------



## StormRic (28 Set 2022 às 06:45)

Actualização: 953 hPa às 5:00 utc


----------



## Hawk (28 Set 2022 às 10:31)

Já é um Cat 4.


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Set 2022 às 11:52)

Ventos sustentados de 155mph, muito perto de Cat 5... catastrófico...


----------



## Afgdr (28 Set 2022 às 14:25)

Espera-se uma storm surge catastrófica:




> ...9 AM EDT IAN POSITION UPDATE...
> ...LIFE-THREATENING STORM SURGE EXPECTED ALONG THE SOUTHWEST
> COAST OF FLORIDA...
> *Peak Storm Surge Inundation has been increased for the following
> ...




É expectável uma sobreelevação do nível médio do mar até ≈5,5 m.


----------



## ecobcg (28 Set 2022 às 14:34)

Quase a fazer "landfall". Sempre impressionante ver estas imagens!


----------



## joralentejano (28 Set 2022 às 14:44)

Key West:


Previsão de Storm Surge em Cape Coral:


----------



## ecobcg (28 Set 2022 às 14:50)

Streams em directo:


----------



## StormRic (28 Set 2022 às 15:09)

*937 hPa, 135 nós*, no limite superior de Cat.4, era difícil ser pior.
A substituição da parede do olho ocorreu exactamente na pior altura, quando ainda tinha tempo e estava sobre as águas mais quentes, > 30ºC, e o _shear_ ainda não era suficiente para abrir a circulação no quadrante sudoeste.






O radar de St.Petersburg (Tampa) poderá dar a melhor cobertura da área de _landfall_. Tal como os outros três radares do sul da Florida, actualiza automaticamente e mostra a hora de Portugal (EasternDayTime + 5).


----------



## StormRic (28 Set 2022 às 15:22)

O radar de Miami mostra a área metropolitana praticamente livre da actividade convectiva periférica que persistiu nos últimos dias e inundou algumas zonas.
Key West continua a receber o fluxo de SSO em cheio.











Por último, o radar de Melbourne (Palm Bay) vai mostrar que Ian não é só a circulação central;


----------



## Afgdr (28 Set 2022 às 15:35)

O recuo do mar antes da storm surge, evidente nestes vídeos:


----------



## criz0r (28 Set 2022 às 15:36)

Cobertura em Live Stream pelo Weatherchannel para quem quiser seguir o landfall

 https://www.livenewsnow.com/featured/weather-channel.html

As quebras de energia já ultrapassam os 190k.


----------



## ecobcg (28 Set 2022 às 15:36)

StormRic disse:


> Por último, o radar de Melbourne (Palm Bay) vai mostrar que Ian não é só a circulação central;


Sim, muita actividade convectiva ali no Atlântico a Este da Florida.... impressionante.


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Set 2022 às 15:41)

40 milhas de diâmetro, 65 kms... equivalente a ir de Sintra até Setúbal dentro do olho.

Entretanto formou-se lá aquele farrapo no meio do Atlântico que não deve dar em nada... named storm possivelmente só em Outubro.


----------



## ecobcg (28 Set 2022 às 15:44)

"Landfall (da parede do olho)" na zona da ilha Captiva  e Sanibel...


----------



## StormRic (28 Set 2022 às 15:49)

O sector NNE parece continuar a ser o pior no que respeita a precipitação. Isso quer dizer que a _storm surge_ quando chegar encontra já as áreas inundadas.


----------



## StormRic (28 Set 2022 às 15:57)

Landfall da parede do olho,* Captiva* apanhou com um dos piores segmentos:






Segue-se um segmento menos intenso mas logo atrás a zona mais forte da parede vai talvez atingir Sanibel.


----------



## Afgdr (28 Set 2022 às 15:58)

Início da storm surge em Marco Island em vídeo:




*Webcam de Fort Myers Beach*


----------



## Afgdr (28 Set 2022 às 16:04)

Novo comunicado do NHC:



> ZCZC MIATCDAT4 ALL
> TTAA00 KNHC DDHHMM
> 
> Hurricane Ian Discussion Number  24
> ...


----------



## lserpa (28 Set 2022 às 16:10)

Possível local onde ocorrerá o Landfall


----------



## StormRic (28 Set 2022 às 16:11)

Alguma erosão detectada no sector SE do olho:


----------



## criz0r (28 Set 2022 às 16:11)

Vento extremo neste momento em Fort Myers. O jornalista do Weather Channel mal se conseguia aguentar em pé.


----------



## ecobcg (28 Set 2022 às 16:14)




----------



## StormRic (28 Set 2022 às 16:19)

criz0r disse:


> Vento extremo neste momento em Fort Myers. O jornalista do Weather Channel mal se conseguia aguentar em pé.



Essa zona está mesmo próximo de Cape Coral e Port Charlotte, onde vai passar a metade Leste do olho.
Mas Sanibel e Cape Coral podem beneficiar de haver erosão na parede desse lado:






No entanto se o movimento de Ian continuar a travar, a parede pode reconstituir-se antes, como já parece mais a Sul/SSO.


----------



## StormRic (28 Set 2022 às 16:27)

Estações WU em Cape Coral têm rajadas de 120 e 130 Km/h, mas grande parte destas estações amadoras terão dificuldade em registar valores mais elevados.
Boca Grande  com 144 Km/h.


----------



## MSantos (28 Set 2022 às 16:27)

criz0r disse:


> Vento extremo neste momento em Fort Myers. O jornalista do Weather Channel mal se conseguia aguentar em pé.



Uma prima da minha mulher vive em Bonita Beach um pouco a Sul... Não deve estar fácil por lá...


----------



## criz0r (28 Set 2022 às 16:29)

StormRic disse:


> No entanto se o movimento de Ian continuar a travar, a parede pode reconstituir-se antes, como já parece mais a Sul/SSO.



Sim, enquanto se mantiver naquele caldo e com pouco shear vertical, vai continuar a massacrar aquela shoreline. Acumulados possivelmente superiores ao previsto em certos locais.


----------



## criz0r (28 Set 2022 às 16:34)

MSantos disse:


> Uma prima da minha mulher vive em Bonita Beach um pouco a Sul... Não deve estar fácil por lá...


É uma das zonas mais afectadas. Oxalá que corra tudo pelo melhor.


----------



## StormRic (28 Set 2022 às 16:35)

Acumulados na área de Port Charlotte excedem os 100 e até os 150 mm em várias estações.

*I* *A*m *N*asty está a demorar-se mais, até parece que está à espera de reconstituir em pleno a parede Leste/Sueste do olho. 






A ilha de Sanibel tem um refúgio de vida selvagem único....


----------



## fernandinand (28 Set 2022 às 16:42)

__





						Personal Weather Station Dashboard | Weather Underground
					

Weather Underground provides local & long-range weather forecasts, weather reports, maps & tropical weather conditions for locations worldwide.



					www.wunderground.com


----------



## StormRic (28 Set 2022 às 16:45)

A lentidão do movimento de Ian:

Hora e meia de intervalo entre as imagens:


----------



## StormRic (28 Set 2022 às 16:49)

fernandinand disse:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Precisamente, uma das estações em Sanibel a apanhar com a parede NE que nunca mais passa de vez.


----------



## StormRic (28 Set 2022 às 16:59)

O anemómetro de Sanibel já colapsou, mas já nem devia estar a funcionar bem.

Saint James, na ponta sul logo a norte de Sanibel: 100 Km/h e 140 Km/h de rajada.

Ian lento, toma agora um rumo talvez mais NNE.
Alerta de tornado. (Lá mais para trás estava a escrever "aviso" mas na verdade são alertas, aviso já estava dado há dias para toda a ampla zona da Florida sul)


----------



## Afgdr (28 Set 2022 às 17:25)

Estragos na porta de carga dianteira da aeronave Lockheed WC-130J Hercules provocados pelo granizo durante um voo de reconhecimento ao Furacão Ian pelo 53º Esquadrão de Reconhecimento Meteorológico (Hurricane Hunters):


----------



## StormRic (28 Set 2022 às 17:35)

Actualização às 17h (de cá): continua em 937 hPa.
Refere a parede sobre Sanibel e Captiva.






Captiva estará a agora a ver mais um pouco de luminosidade ao começar a entrar no olho:






O olho é enorme, cabia todo o lago Okeechobee dentro dele.

Landfall do centro do olho será provavelmente em Boca Grande, Rotonda, Port Charlotte.


----------



## StormRic (28 Set 2022 às 17:40)

E é precisamente Boca Grande que está debaixo da parede NNE, a parte mais intensa neste momento:







Captiva e Sanibel ainda não se livraram, e continuará a vir de Sul mais.


----------



## StormRic (28 Set 2022 às 17:53)

Depois de emergir novamente no Atlântico,* Ian *fará novo _landfall_ algures na costa da Georgia ou Carolina do Sul:











Em cima dos acumulados que já caíram, a previsão das 12 utc de hoje até 2ªfeira continua a pôr mais de 250 mm.






Mas neste momento, é o lento e catastrófico _landfall_ na costa Leste da Florida...






O NHC mantém os 135 nós nesta actualização do aviso/discussão das 15:00 utc (há duas horas) e na actualização das 16:00.


----------



## StormRic (28 Set 2022 às 18:05)

MSantos disse:


> Uma prima da minha mulher vive em Bonita Beach um pouco a Sul... Não deve estar fácil por lá...


Bonita Beach não receberá a parede do olho mas está no sector de ventos mais fortes, devido ao movimento de Ian para NNE.

Com o início da tarde formam-se várias linhas convectivas sobre terra, novamente de volta à área metropolitana de Miami.
Captiva e Sanibel podem nem sequer receber a calma do olho de Ian, a parede Leste continua praticamente em cima.


----------



## Afgdr (28 Set 2022 às 18:09)

As imagens transmitidas pelas câmaras 5 e 9 são impressionantes!


----------



## StormRic (28 Set 2022 às 18:10)

Primeira faixa de ilha a entrar no olho:


----------



## Afgdr (28 Set 2022 às 18:15)

Gente irresponsável, como sempre:


----------



## ecobcg (28 Set 2022 às 18:19)

Ilha Captiva já dentro do olho.


----------



## StormRic (28 Set 2022 às 18:19)

Afgdr disse:


> As imagens transmitidas pelas câmaras 5 e 9 são impressionantes!



O que se vê em Sanibel é uma tristeza...

Penso que se pode registar* landfall* entre *Sanibel e Boca Grande*, agora ou *17:00 utc*.


----------



## StormRic (28 Set 2022 às 18:31)

O lento e penoso arrastar do olho por esta costa é extremamente desesperante.

Começa a aparecer o apagão das estações WU:






Mais uma medida das consequências do furacão.


----------



## Mr.Jet (28 Set 2022 às 18:39)




----------



## StormRic (28 Set 2022 às 18:44)

Pico de vento sustentado numa das estações em Cape Coral mais avançada: 128 Km/h.
Esta ainda resistiu aos 147 Km/h, mas só apareceu por alguns minutos.

A parede oriental do olho mal chegou a sair de cima de Sanibel:


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Set 2022 às 18:45)

180 km/h registados em Naples Grand Beach
Fonte: NHC


----------



## Afgdr (28 Set 2022 às 18:46)

Incrível! A câmara 9 está a ser atingida pela água. Está instalada a 8 pés do chão num poste ~ 2,5 m.  Dá para ter uma noção da dimensão da storm surge. Provavelmente, a câmara será arrastada pelas ondas ou ficará submersa nas próximas horas.


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Set 2022 às 18:48)

StormRic disse:


> Pico de vento sustentado numa das estações em Cape Coral mais avançada: 128 Km/h.
> Esta ainda resistiu aos 147 Km/h, mas só apareceu por alguns minutos.
> 
> A parede oriental do olho mal chegou a sair de cima de Sanibel:


Este vídeo na ilha... medonho


----------



## StormRic (28 Set 2022 às 18:49)

Live surgecam 9 em Fort Myers beach está a ser submergida pelas ondas:


----------



## StormRic (28 Set 2022 às 18:56)

StormRic disse:


> Esta ainda resistiu aos 147 Km/h, mas só apareceu por alguns minutos.



Ainda lá está: 153 Km/h na última rajada.

A eyewall está mesmo quase em cima dela:


----------



## ecobcg (28 Set 2022 às 18:57)

Impressionante! Tanto a evolução do furacão como a quantidade de relâmpagos na parede do olho do furacão.


----------



## Iuri (28 Set 2022 às 19:03)




----------



## StormRic (28 Set 2022 às 19:03)

Cam 3 em Englewood: parede do olho a chegar. Agora.







É bastante mau sinal de que a Cam 5 em Sanibel tenha ficado offline, a 9 resiste à storm surge. A situação lá em Sanibel deve estar mesmo má, não consegue sair daquela parede, há horas.


----------



## ecobcg (28 Set 2022 às 19:04)

Furacão na costa Oeste... Aviso de Tornado na costa Este, numa linha de supercélulas isoladas que se formaram ali naquela zona. Aviso assinalado ali no polígono Roxo.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Set 2022 às 19:09)

Antes e depois em Sanibel Island:

A webcam entretanto ficou off.


Em Naples:


Cape Coral:


----------



## Afgdr (28 Set 2022 às 19:22)

Turbulência no voo de reconhecimento da NOAA registada em vídeo:


----------



## joralentejano (28 Set 2022 às 19:27)

Em Pine Island. É preciso coragem. 


Fort Myers:


A câmara 9 do vídeo em direto publicado pelo @Afgdr reportava de lá. Já estava totalmente debaixo de água e entretanto ficou off.

Só para se ter uma ideia do local onde estava a câmara:


Naples:


Autêntica desgraça!


----------



## StormRic (28 Set 2022 às 19:36)

Acumulados > 200 mm em Englewood; 100 a 200 mm em Port Charlotte; Punta Gorda; Fort Myers.

Não admira, com esta insana parede de chuva em cima:






A lentidão do deslocamento do olho do furacão é terrivel: uma *pessoa a correr devagar consegue acompanhá-lo*: 8 nós (15 Km/h)!
O diãmetro do olho é cerca de 50 Km.


----------



## StormRic (28 Set 2022 às 20:00)

Apesar da atenção principal estar no olho do furacão, reparem na actividade que vai mais para Norte e Nordeste, incluindo alerta, digo, aviso de tornado a oeste de Palm Bay.


----------



## ecobcg (28 Set 2022 às 20:07)

StormRic disse:


> Apesar da atenção principal estar no olho do furacão, reparem na actividade que vai mais para Norte e Nordeste, incluindo alerta de tornado a oeste de Palm Bay.


Uma pequena correcção, se me permites. É Aviso de Tornado mesmo.  Supercélula em evolução e com condições iminentes para tornado. É emitido um Aviso de Tornado (ou "Tornado Warning") quando isto ocorre.


----------



## StormRic (28 Set 2022 às 20:13)

ecobcg disse:


> Uma pequena correcção, se me permites. É Aviso de Tornado mesmo.  Supercélula em evolução e com condições iminentes para tornado. É emitido um Aviso de Tornado (ou "Tornado Warning") quando isto ocorre.


 obrigado pela correcção! De facto é "warning", não há portanto diferença no termo.

Captiva a Boca Grande no centro do olho, esperam que possam ver um pouco de sol.
Infelizmente não vai durar mais do que uma hora ( e é muito tempo para estar dentro do olho de um furacão!).
Tudo o que está ainda no oceano há-de vir para terra, mais para norte ou ainda para sul.






Penso que o previsto _shear _que poderia eventualmente enfraquecer um pouco Ian antes do landfall não conseguiu afectar o monstro.

A imagem de conjunto dá a ideia de que esse _shear_ está lá mas nem chega perto do centro  e o próprio _outflow_ luta ( e tem ganho) contra ele.


----------



## StormRic (28 Set 2022 às 20:26)

Estação em Saint James, logo a norte de Sanibel, do outro lado do canal, até às 18h ainda registou:
*195 mm, dos quais 100 mm em 1 hora, das 17h às 18h* aproximadamente (hora de cá, 12h às 13h no local).
Rajada de *156 Km/h* com vento máximo sustentado *114 Km/h*.
*956,8 hPa* registados há pouco (cerca das 20h, 19:00 utc, 15h locais)


----------



## StormRic (28 Set 2022 às 20:34)

*Landfall oficial*:












E aviso de *flash flood* na parede norte do olho:


----------



## ecobcg (28 Set 2022 às 20:36)

Incrível como a movimentação do Ian é tão lenta. Nada bom, significando que cada zona afectada pela "parede do olho" (e não só), vai estar sob a influência de vento forte, chuva forte e do "storm surge", durante tempo demais. A destruição irá aumentar muito, quanto maior for o tempo debaixo daquelas condições...


----------



## Mr.Jet (28 Set 2022 às 20:38)




----------



## StormRic (28 Set 2022 às 20:53)

ecobcg disse:


> Incrível como a movimentação do Ian é tão lenta. Nada bom, significando que cada zona afectada pela "parede do olho" (e não só), vai estar sob a influência de vento forte, chuva forte e do "storm surge", durante tempo demais. A destruição irá aumentar muito, quanto maior for o tempo debaixo daquelas condições...



Para quem já sofreu a passagem da eyewall nordeste e espera agora, na calma do olho, pela eyewall noroeste ou oeste, a lentidão do furacão deve ser exasperante.
Nem deve valer a pena saírem para consertar alguma coisa, vão levar outra vez com mais destruição. Este Ian é mesmo um pesadelo acrescido pela sua lentidão.


----------



## StormRic (28 Set 2022 às 21:06)

Actualização às 20:00 (minutos atrás):


----------



## StormRic (28 Set 2022 às 21:15)

O olho finalmente moveu-se totalmente para terra. É a norte que está agora a maior precipitação e ventos.







Sanibel voltou a entrar na parede, desta vez a parede sul com ventos de Oeste/SO.


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Set 2022 às 21:55)

Vamos ver quanto tempo aguenta o olho a partir de agora, a hora de morte já se iniciou.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Set 2022 às 22:14)

Mais alguns registos de Fort Myers:


Também foi avistado um tubarão:


Já tinha publicado uma imagem desta câmara em Sanibel Island, mas fica o timelapse:


Storm surge a invadir um condomínio em Naples:


----------



## StormRic (28 Set 2022 às 22:50)

As inundações agora no interior da península da Florida vão durar muitos dias, a extensão de chuva intensa é enorme nos sectores de ONO a NNE:


----------



## StormRic (28 Set 2022 às 23:02)

Às 21:00 utc Ian estava posicionado com o centro em terra e agora movendo-se menos lentamente:






Os ventos de furacão afectam zonas mesmo do interior, pouco habituadas a esta intensidade:





O risco de inundações repentinas mantém-se muito elevado em toda uma faixa a norte e a sul do centro de Ian, de costa a costa:





Os acumulados previstos no período desde hoje às 16utc a 5 dias, atingem valores superiores a 250 mm em toda aquela faixa e mesmo maiores que 500 mm numa área limitada junto à costa oeste da península, entre Daytona Beach e St.Augustine.





Após visitar o Atlântico, mantendo-se como tempestade tropical, volta para terra com landfall previsto para a Carolina do Sul, perto da fronteira estadual com a Georgia:





Durante esta breve passagem sobre o oceano é de referir que nessa zona as SST's continuam em anomalia positiva, traduzindo-se em temperaturas superiores a 28ºC mas não chegando ao banho quente que recebeu antes do landfall na costa oeste.


----------



## StormRic (28 Set 2022 às 23:49)

Um dos melhores registos de estação WU à passagem do olho de Ian (ainda não acabou), em Punta Gorda:






Estão lá todas as características típicas:
- subida da temperatura no olho (núcleo quente da tempestade) seguindo-se descida;
- calma relativa do vento no olho; inversão 180º da direcção do vento;
- durante cerca de duas horas e meia da passagem do olho, precipitação nula;
- queda cada vez mais rápida da pressão, antes, seguida de subida também acelerada após a passagem.

O gráfico continua...

Esta outra estação na mesma zona também tem um gráfico semelhante.

E já agora esta  e outra também.

Esta quatro estações são as únicas que resistiram em Punta Gorda e têm registos consistentes entre si, logo com alguma confiança.


----------



## Mr.Jet (29 Set 2022 às 00:22)




----------



## StormRic (29 Set 2022 às 01:04)

Para obter uma ideia completa da circulação da precipitação nesta altura são necessários os três radares do sul da Florida.

O radar de Miami põe em destaque que a precipitação está praticamente restringida aos quadrantes de Sudoeste a Norte, relativamente ao centro de Ian.
Há linhas convectivas pouco intensas a Sul mas completamente destacadas da circulação central.





O radar de Tampa também dá ênfase a essa dicotomia, mostrando os quadrantes de Sul a ENE praticamente desprovidos de precipitação significativa.
Mostra ainda o que Miami não conseguia alcançar, as bandas convectivas fortes que ocupam toda a largura da península para norte de Ian.





O radar de Melbourne mostra melhor aquelas bandas e ainda as que estão no oceano ao largo da costa Leste e que serão lançadas, pela circulação geral em torno de Ian, para a costa mais a norte.


----------



## Afgdr (29 Set 2022 às 01:11)

Deixo aqui alguns registos dos efeitos do Ian:


----------



## Afgdr (29 Set 2022 às 01:45)

Mais alguns registos:


----------



## Afgdr (29 Set 2022 às 01:52)

Alguns insólitos também:


----------



## Afgdr (29 Set 2022 às 01:57)

E, mais uma vez, uns registos que mostram a estupidez humana durante a passagem de fenómenos desta natureza...


----------



## StormRic (29 Set 2022 às 04:05)

Ian continua lento, como alguém a correr devagar, pela península da Florida... 







Muitas células a entrar pela costa Leste, zona de Daytona Beach.


----------



## StormRic (29 Set 2022 às 16:11)

Às 3:00 utc


----------



## StormRic (29 Set 2022 às 17:59)

12 horas depois, Ian chegou novamente ao Atlântico tendo perdido a intensidade de furacão, é agora uma tempestade tropical mas vai adquirir novamente a designação de furacão ao atingir o limite inferior da categoria, 65 nós, força que vai manter até ao próximo _landfall_ na Carolina do Sul amanhã à tarde.











Note-se a imensa área com ventos máximos de Depressão Tropical.
Ian tem sido especialmente um ciclone com grande potencial de precipitação e assim vai continuar ao entrar novamente no continente:

Acumulados superiores a 150 mm...





e risco ainda moderado de cheias repentinas.


----------



## joralentejano (29 Set 2022 às 19:05)

Rasto de destruição em Fort Myers


----------



## Mr.Jet (29 Set 2022 às 21:38)

Já é furacão de novo, 65kt 986mb

Apesar de ainda ser um pseudo-olho é possível ver nesta imagem muitos mesovortices. 
Inclusive dá para vê-los também no radar.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (29 Set 2022 às 21:58)

Biden diz que Ian “pode ser o furacão mais mortífero na história da Florida” 









						Biden diz que Ian “pode ser o furacão mais mortífero na história da Florida”
					

Presidente dos Estados Unidos diz que os números de vítimas mortais não são ainda claros, mas assume "uma perda substancial de vidas"




					cnnportugal.iol.pt


----------



## Mr.Jet (29 Set 2022 às 22:08)

Sanibel


----------



## hurricane (29 Set 2022 às 22:29)

A dimensao da destruicao tem poucos precedentes


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Set 2022 às 23:40)

joralentejano disse:


> Rasto de destruição em Fort Myers


A última imagem é bastante clara, prédios em betão os estragos são pouco evidentes, já as casas de madeira foram completamente arrasadas pelo vento.


----------



## joralentejano (30 Set 2022 às 00:05)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A última imagem é bastante clara, prédios em betão os estragos são pouco evidentes, já as casas de madeira foram completamente arrasadas pelo vento.


Sem dúvida, tinha reparado no mesmo quando vi a foto. Sempre tem sido uma coisa que me faz alguma confusão até porque nas zonas onde normalmente há tornados, grande parte das casas também são feitas em madeira. No entanto, uma vez estive a ler o porquê de nos EUA se optar muito pela madeira e um dos motivos, por exemplo, é o facto de ser mais fácil reconstruir uma casa em madeira após a ocorrência de uma catástrofe.


----------



## StormRic (30 Set 2022 às 03:55)

joralentejano disse:


> Sem dúvida, tinha reparado no mesmo quando vi a foto. Sempre tem sido uma coisa que me faz alguma confusão até porque nas zonas onde normalmente há tornados, grande parte das casas também são feitas em madeira. No entanto, uma vez estive a ler o porquê de nos EUA se optar muito pela madeira e um dos motivos, por exemplo, é o facto de ser mais fácil reconstruir uma casa em madeira após a ocorrência de uma catástrofe.


E por terem madeira à discrição nas florestas continuamente a ser abatidas. Matéria prima muito mais barata. Casas pré-fabricadas. No entanto é ilógica a maior perda dos bens interiores, certamente menor numa casa de alvenaria.


----------



## StormRic (30 Set 2022 às 04:09)

Mr.Jet disse:


> Já é furacão de novo, 65kt 986mb
> 
> Apesar de ainda ser um pseudo-olho é possível ver nesta imagem muitos mesovortices.
> Inclusive dá para vê-los também no radar.



E apesar de ter o aspecto de um "hÍbrido", consegue atingir os 75 nós antes do último _landfall_:










_Landfall_ que tem sido puxado cada vez mais para norte, deixando a Georgia sem aviso de furacão e passando a abranger uma pequena parte da costa da Carolina do Norte:





Mantém-se a previsão de acumulados superiores a 150 mm e o risco moderado de cheias repentinas, estas podendo ocorrer bem para o interior









A convecção profunda, nos quadrantes norte, está completamente desgarrada da circulação central nos níveis baixos:


----------



## ecobcg (30 Set 2022 às 09:15)

joralentejano disse:


> Sem dúvida, tinha reparado no mesmo quando vi a foto. Sempre tem sido uma coisa que me faz alguma confusão até porque nas zonas onde normalmente há tornados, grande parte das casas também são feitas em madeira. No entanto, uma vez estive a ler o porquê de nos EUA se optar muito pela madeira e um dos motivos, por exemplo, é o facto de ser mais fácil reconstruir uma casa em madeira após a ocorrência de uma catástrofe.



É uma questão que já coloquei directamente a várias pessoas residentes no famoso "Tornado Alley", nas vezes que lá estivemos. E as respostas são sempre as mesmas: "É muito mais barato construir em madeira"; "Parecendo que não, a probabilidade da minha casa situada algures no meio do Tornado Alley, numa área enorme, ser atingida por um tornado (que tem um diâmetro relativamente pequeno), é pequena"; "As casas têm seguro para estas catástrofes, e no caso de danos, rapidamente constroem uma nova".

É preciso ver que muitas daquelas pessoas que ali habitam no meio do Texas, Kansas, etc..,  não têm assim muitas posses, e construir em betão é muito caro.

Agora, no caso da Flórida, por exemplo, que de vez em quando levam com um furacão destes, as probabilidades de terem danos nas casas, já serão muito maiores (dado o raio de acção de um furacão), e uma construção mais robusta, se calhar ajudava na prevenção dos muitos danos e mortes que ocorrem neste tipo de eventos. Mas se calhar, as poucas casas em betão que por ali se vêem, serão daquela malta bem mais endinheirada, digo eu... 

Enfim, parece-me que é algo já muito enraizado naquela cultura e as pessoas nem sequer consideram construir em betão quando compram ou constroem a sua casa...


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Set 2022 às 10:15)

85 nós... perto de cat. 2


----------



## Mr.Jet (30 Set 2022 às 10:23)

Eles também tem tradicionalmente mais mobilidade social, Portugal não estamos muito habituados a isso, quer seja porque somos mais reticentes a afastarmo-nos das famílias quer porque somos pobres e muita gente tem apenas reformas de miséria, de contrário seria por exemplo muito mais usual um casal de reformados do norte ir por exemplo gozar a reforma para o Algarve se gostam de sol ou para uma pacata e simpática aldeia do interior se gostam de sossego.


Sobre construção na Flórida houve uma grande reforma em 2003, Florida Building Code (FBC)






						Florida Building Code - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				





e construções depois dessa altura aguentam isto, pelo menos estruturalmente, pois já se sabe que com ventos há sempre telhados, anexos, jardins, árvores, que vão à vida. Mas a casa fica.

Mas há a maré de tempestade, isso é devastador, é um tsunami que demora longas horas. O edificado não é afetado, mas o recheio, viaturas ... e a vida.
Essa estrada que coloquei atrás, foi a maré que também levou um segmento da ponte que se vê na mesma fotografia. 
Mas também parece uma coisa literalmente construída em cima de areia.

Depois nos EUA há uma coisa muito disfuncional, os seguros de inundações que na prática são subsidiados a nível federal.

 Por um lado foi com a melhor das intenções porque as pessoas não poderiam pagar prémios seguros muito elevados face ao risco real,

por outro lado isso gerou uma distorção enorme porque se construiu muito em locais de risco que nunca teria sido construído pois em muitos casos certamente ficava mais caro o seguro que a casa propriamente dita.


The Great Lie of American Flood Risk
MAR 14, 2017

A national program sells flood insurance to millions of Americans—using flood projections that are sometimes decades out of date.









						The Great Lie of American Flood Risk
					

A national program sells flood insurance to millions of Americans—using flood projections that are sometimes decades out of date.




					www.wired.com
				





E alguém acha Cape Coral uma coisa lógica de se construir em 1957 ?








						Google Maps
					

Localize negócios locais, visualize mapas e obtenha direções de condução no Google Maps.




					www.google.com
				












						Cape Coral, Florida - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				





 Entretanto como é fácil de prever este furacão vai estoirar com todo o sector de seguros e mercado imobiliário da Flórida, vai ser algo apocalíptico. Nem quero imaginar.


E voltando ao princípio, a tal mobilidade social, centenas de milhares de famílias vão pegar nas suas coisas e vão viver para outra zona dos EUA pois não querem voltar a passar pelo medo que passaram nestes dias.
Mas se os seguros não trplicarem, outras centenas milhares que não passaram por esse sofrimento irão para lá depois, é da natureza humana.


----------



## ecobcg (30 Set 2022 às 10:31)

O "Storm surge" foi, de facto, brutal!


----------



## fernandinand (30 Set 2022 às 14:38)

Que continuem a fazer casitas de palitos...


----------



## StormRic (30 Set 2022 às 17:05)

ecobcg disse:


> O "Storm surge" foi, de facto, brutal!



Nem consigo imaginar algo assim nas nossas costas. Literalmente tudo fica dentro do oceano e no meio de uma das piores tempestades, vento, ondas, chuva, destroços atirados pelo vento e ondas, descargas eléctricas. Algo muito próximo de um cataclismo total.

Ian prepara o último _landfall_, iminente, Cat.1 mas ainda com grande potencial destrutivo. Talvez as costas das Carolinas estejam melhor preparadas, estruturalmente até.







Entre Charleston e Georgetown:
















Mais uns > 100 mm em cima do que já choveu nessa zona:











Desta vez é que não volta ao oceano:


----------



## StormRic (30 Set 2022 às 17:17)

As estações a Oeste do olho, Charleston, registam em geral rajadas entre 80 e 100 Km/h.
Mais a Oeste os acumulados são superiores a 100 mm.

Há uma floresta classificada entre Charleston e Georgetown que vai sofrer consideravelmente o impacto dos ventos mais fortes.

Correcção: " a Oeste do olho"


----------



## StormRic (30 Set 2022 às 17:33)

Mais a nordeste, há uma grande área de Pamlico sob aviso marítimo e de _stormsurge :_






Quase landfall próximo de Georgetwon; muita precipitação mesmo na zona Oeste de Charleston: 6 avisos de flashflooding e um aviso de tornado agora mesmo.






Vista mais abrangente centrada no radar de Myrtle Beach. Será nesta zona de Myrtle que parece estar a ocorrer o landfall.
10 avisos.


----------



## StormRic (30 Set 2022 às 17:44)

StormRic disse:


> Será nesta zona de Myrtle que parece estar a ocorrer o landfall.



Não, o radar costeiro engana. É mesmo entre Charleston e Georgetown, agora, 16:30 utc, 12h30 hora local.
É o radar de Columbia a dar a melhor perspectiva:


----------



## StormRic (30 Set 2022 às 17:54)

Do radar de Savannah penso que também se tem a percepção de_ landfall_ mesmo em cima da floresta nacional.


----------



## StormRic (30 Set 2022 às 17:59)

Esta estação, a noroeste da Floresta, junto ao lago Moultries (Bonneau), vento de *100 Km/h e rajadas até 120 Km/h.*

Pelo menos uma dezena de estações em Charleston com mais de 100 mm; há valores superiores a 150 mm.

Aquela banda convectiva não cessa de passar na mesma zona desde há várias horas.


----------



## StormRic (30 Set 2022 às 18:10)




----------



## StormRic (30 Set 2022 às 18:23)

Acumulados a subir na zona oeste de Charleston, várias estações com mais de 200 mm, até 300 mm.

Alguém consegue localizar precisamente o olho pelo radar? Eu não...


----------



## Mr.Jet (30 Set 2022 às 18:58)

E o 3º e último LF


----------



## StormRic (30 Set 2022 às 19:45)

Muita precipitação a deslocar-se agora para o interior, área de Columbia, onde vai certamente causar inundações graves, a distância de escoamento até ao oceano é considerável:






Mais a norte a precipitação é de células espalhadas, sem aquela organização em bandas:


----------



## StormRic (30 Set 2022 às 19:56)

_*Landfall*_ às 19h05 (hora de Portugal), 14h05 hora local (*18:05 utc*)






A localização referida parece-me um pouco incerta, mas também já não havia uma identificação clara do olho.
Dada a configuração geral, esta localização já é um pouco irrelevante.






A hora é melhor confirmada, nomeadamente pela linha dos gráficos de registo da pressão atmosférica, em várias estações numa larga zona de Georgetown a Charleston, com um pico de mínimo por volta das 18 utc.


----------



## StormRic (30 Set 2022 às 20:41)

Olho oculto nas imagens IR.

Na imagem _geocolor_ já é discernível, pela estrutura visual das nuvens e da circulação, a localização do "olho", perto do _landfall_.


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Out 2022 às 01:35)

EUA que viu uma época sem landfalls, teve logo dois na mesma tempestade e das piores em registo...

Mas vale estar calado às vezes (isto para os pseudo anti-climate change)

Entretanto, parece mesmo haver condições na_ janela _tropical do Atlântico para a Julia se formar, vamos ver como corre os próximos dias.


----------



## Pek (1 Out 2022 às 10:25)

Resumo da precipitação causada por Hermine numa estação no leste de La Palma: 577,8 mm.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Out 2022 às 12:09)

Olho do furacão Ian antes de fazer landfall no sudoeste da Flórida:


Mais alguns registos.
Pine Island:


Estrada para Sanibel Island:


Antes e Depois em Sanibel Island:


Estado de Carolina do Sul:


----------



## joralentejano (1 Out 2022 às 16:01)

Este vídeo demonstra bem o enorme rasto de destruição em Pine Island:


----------



## N_Fig (1 Out 2022 às 16:38)

StormRic disse:


> Nem consigo imaginar algo assim nas nossas costas. Literalmente tudo fica dentro do oceano e no meio de uma das piores tempestades, vento, ondas, chuva, destroços atirados pelo vento e ondas, descargas eléctricas. Algo muito próximo de um cataclismo total.


Nunca seria tão mau como na Flórida porque eles lá não têm relevo nenhum para os proteger nestas situações, a grande maioria do estado nem aos 50 m chega e na zona de Miami nem aos 20 m chega


----------



## Revenge (2 Out 2022 às 16:49)




----------



## Revenge (3 Out 2022 às 00:45)

Já passou para 30% - 40%.


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Out 2022 às 12:09)

Entretanto, nota-se as anomalias que as várias tempestades fazem no seu caminho, tanto no percurso das Bermudas tal como na Florida/Cuba. Atenção que as regiões tinham anomalias positivas.






Na costa da Florida e leste dos EUA diria mesmo que o Ian provocou o afloramento das águas profundas mais frias.

De qualquer forma, a anomalia abaixo da Gronelândia parece estar cada vez mais alta e concentrada. É quase impossível existir formas de remover aquela energia marítima toda. A corrente do Labrador teria que estar num esforço gigante para eliminá-la.


----------



## Revenge (3 Out 2022 às 21:39)

Revenge disse:


> Já passou para 30% - 40%.



O GFS já está a fazer das suas:


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Out 2022 às 01:39)

Mais uma wave de Cabo Verde que vai dar em nada, a Twelve segue os passos da Eleven, deverá morrer rumo a noroeste. Por agora, a onda tropical junto à Venezuela é o que promete mais ser a futura Julia:


----------



## Revenge (5 Out 2022 às 03:29)

Já vai em 60%-80%


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Out 2022 às 21:56)

Julia confirmada e possivelmente a última da temporada. Não deverá passar de cat. 1 ou 2.


----------



## StormRic (7 Out 2022 às 23:50)

guisilva5000 disse:


> possivelmente a última da temporada.



 "última"? Não acredito, ainda estamos no início de Outubro, pode haver CT até Novembro.


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Out 2022 às 00:50)

StormRic disse:


> "última"? Não acredito, ainda estamos no início de Outubro, pode haver CT até Novembro.


Retiro o que disse, não esteja eu a agourar


----------



## Wessel1985 (10 Out 2022 às 14:21)

Tempestade tropical Julia causa vítimas e provoca danos na América Central                

A tempestade tropical Julia surgiu sobre o Pacífico Oriental na noite de domingo, dia 9 de outubro, depois de atingir a Nicarágua com chuva e ventos que danificaram centenas de casas. Segundo as autoridades do país, não há vítimas a reportar. Nas Honduras, a passagem da tempestade tropical já vitimou três pessoas, duas devido a um acidente com uma embarcação perto da fronteira com a Nicarágua na noite de sábado, e uma na sequência de inundações no domingo.

Segundo o Centro Nacional de Furacões dos Estados Unidos da América (National Hurricane Center – NHC), a tempestade atingiu a costa caribenha da Nicarágua na manhã de domingo, perto de Laguna de Perlas, e por volta das 18:00 hora local, o seu centro estava sobre o Pacífico a cerca de 220 km a sudeste da Capital de El Salvador. O NHC informa que as condições de tempestade tropical vão continuar sobre zonas da costa das Honduras e El Salvador, e que se podem verificar na costa ocidental da Guatemala.

Cerca de um milhão de habitantes da região costeira da Nicarágua ficaram sem energia e internet devido à queda de linhas de energia, bem como devido à decisão do governo de cortar a eletricidade por motivos de segurança.

O Sistema Nacional de Desastres da Nicarágua informou ontem, que todo o país estava sob alerta vermelho, depois da precipitação intensa ter causado inundações devido ao transbordo de vários rios. Segundo o Diretor do Sistema Nacional de Desastres do país, mais de 13 mil famílias foram evacuadas, mais de 800 casas foram inundadas e muitos telhados foram danificados.

De acordo com o presidente da Colômbia, a tempestade tropical Júlia provocou danos ligeiros em San Andrés e Providencia, ilhas colombianas na costa da Nicarágua. Em San Andrés, os ventos fortes arrancaram os telhados de zinco das casas e abateram árvores. Na Guatemala, a tempestade já causou três inundações e o colapso de uma ponte.

O NHC mantém o seu alerta sobre o risco de inundações e movimentos de vertente para toda a América Central e para o sul do México até amanhã, terça feira dia 11 de outubro.






Fontes

                     Reuters                      










                                           Foto: Bluefields, Nicarágua. REUTERS/Maynor Valenzuela


----------



## Orion (11 Out 2022 às 14:43)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/climate-environment/2022/10/07/weather-models-hurricane-ian-gfs/ & https://yaleclimateconnections.org/...icane-models-based-on-their-2021-performance/


----------



## StormRic (14 Out 2022 às 15:41)

Enquanto Karl continua a atormentar as costas do Golfo na América Central, lá vem mais uma tímida promessa da zona incubadora de CT, com 20% a 5 dias.


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Out 2022 às 13:19)

StormRic disse:


> "última"? Não acredito, ainda estamos no início de Outubro, pode haver CT até Novembro.


Meanwhile... grigri






Acho que ouviram-me


----------



## StormRic (21 Out 2022 às 16:44)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Meanwhile... grigri
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esta estação é só surpresas...  
Mantenho que a época ainda não disse a última palavra, mas é mais uma esperança do que uma certeza.


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Out 2022 às 01:39)

Se não houver mais até ao final do ano, acho que mereço um título de futurologista aqui...


----------



## N_Fig (22 Out 2022 às 14:20)

StormRic disse:


> Esta estação é só surpresas...
> Mantenho que a época ainda não disse a última palavra, mas é mais uma esperança do que uma certeza.


No meio de tantas voltas, com um mês de agosto inexistente e com um período de hiperatividade a partir de meados de setembro, o acumulado de atividade está a ser perfeitamente normal


----------



## StormRic (24 Out 2022 às 15:47)

40% a 48 horas já não é para desprezar.


----------



## N_Fig (24 Out 2022 às 19:20)

StormRic disse:


> 40% a 48 horas já não é para desprezar.


Oh @guisilva5000 eu não admitia esta falta de respeito por parte do Atlântico


----------



## StormRic (24 Out 2022 às 20:20)

N_Fig disse:


> Oh @guisilva5000 eu não admitia esta falta de respeito por parte do Atlântico



Provavelmente este vai ser um _mini-ciclone tropical_, ou _mini-furacão_.
Mas está com muita pressa de se formar ("estou atrasado, estou atrasado", está a acabar a época!)











E não está só, há outra promessa:


----------



## Revenge (24 Out 2022 às 22:25)

E para acabar a época, o GFS está a magicar isto para o Atlantico:


----------



## StormRic (25 Out 2022 às 16:33)

Mas está difícil a formação, a probabilidade já diminuiu:


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Out 2022 às 16:34)

juro que não tou a rogar nada


----------



## StormRic (27 Out 2022 às 05:22)

guisilva5000 disse:


> juro que não tou a rogar nada



Está mesmo difícil!











Mas cada dia acumula-se mais "material" no Atlântico Oeste.

Se calhar ainda surge algo ali do que sai de Cabo Verde.


----------



## Orion (27 Out 2022 às 20:19)

StormRic disse:


> Se calhar ainda surge algo ali do que sai de Cabo Verde.



Climatologicamente, é mesmo a oeste que é mais provável  https://www.nhc.noaa.gov/climo/


----------



## Iceberg (27 Out 2022 às 20:29)

Temporada muito aquém do previsto. Concordam?


----------



## StormRic (29 Out 2022 às 01:01)

Orion disse:


> Climatologicamente, é mesmo a oeste que é mais provável  https://www.nhc.noaa.gov/climo/



É mesmo, a partir de 21 de Outubro a "fonte" de Cabo Verde parece que seca quase completamente.



Iceberg disse:


> Temporada muito aquém do previsto. Concordam?



Do previsto talvez, embora falte calcular a energia total. Em relação ao normal mesmo assim não fica abaixo da mediana.


----------



## StormRic (29 Out 2022 às 01:06)

Há 5 dias atrás já havia uma perturbação a que foi atribuída probabilidade 70%.
Nova tentativa para hoje, desta vez mais a sul:


----------



## Orion (29 Out 2022 às 10:27)

StormRic disse:


> Do previsto talvez, embora falte calcular a energia total. Em relação ao normal mesmo assim não fica abaixo da mediana.



 http://tropical.atmos.colostate.edu/Realtime/


----------



## StormRic (31 Out 2022 às 00:55)

Orion disse:


> http://tropical.atmos.colostate.edu/Realtime/



O Ian enviesou as minhas estimativas intuitivas .
Então se em relação a todas as estatísticas normais a estação ficou abaixo da média, até ao momento, relativamente à previsão do NHC terá ficado muito abaixo.


----------



## StormRic (31 Out 2022 às 01:06)

Falta só o "quase"...


----------



## Orion (31 Out 2022 às 09:22)

StormRic disse:


> Falta só o "quase"...



Vai aparecer um de curtíssima duração só para chatear o @guisilva5000.


----------



## guisilva5000 (31 Out 2022 às 11:42)

A falar verdade, as águas mais quentes do Atlântico estão junto ao Belize neste momento, pelo que é muito provável que a NHC acerte neste. A América Central também é usualmente dos últimos locais de landfall das temporadas por essa razão.

A Lisa será a 12a nomeada. 

2020 foram 30. 2021 foram 21. É claramente um low activity year, por alguma razão.


----------



## Orion (31 Out 2022 às 14:22)

Linha vermelha  NHC


----------



## N_Fig (31 Out 2022 às 15:14)

guisilva5000 disse:


> A falar verdade, as águas mais quentes do Atlântico estão junto ao Belize neste momento, pelo que é muito provável que a NHC acerte neste. A América Central também é usualmente dos últimos locais de landfall das temporadas por essa razão.
> 
> A Lisa será a 12a nomeada.
> 
> 2020 foram 30. 2021 foram 21. É claramente um low activity year, por alguma razão.


Não está assim tão abaixo do normal. Usando o período 1951-2020 e o ACE, é classificado como próximo do normal (embora ligeiramente abaixo, mas também ainda não acabou)


----------



## guisilva5000 (31 Out 2022 às 15:43)

N_Fig disse:


> Não está assim tão abaixo do normal. Usando o período 1951-2020 e o ACE, é classificado como próximo do normal (embora ligeiramente abaixo, mas também ainda não acabou)


Sim se fores até ao período de 50 deve ser próximo do normal, mas estava mais a comparar com as últimas 2 décadas.


----------



## N_Fig (31 Out 2022 às 15:54)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Sim se fores até ao período de 50 deve ser próximo do normal, mas estava mais a comparar com as últimas 2 décadas.


Mesmo assim não é assim tão baixo como possa parecer. Olhar para o número de tempestades é enganador: 21 tempestades mas relativamente fracas como o ano passado (só 7 passaram a furacão) acabam por não se traduzir num ano com assim tanta atividade (por comparação com os piores anos, não deixou de ser um ano mais ativo que o suposto), enquanto que este ano houve muito menos tempestades mas uma percentagem relevante foi forte


----------



## Orion (31 Out 2022 às 17:19)

https://www.newsday.com/news/weather/north-atlantic-hurricane-november-2022-forecast-mqklqc3z & https://www.wunderground.com/articl...0-hurricane-season-last-storm-typically-forms


----------



## StormRic (1 Nov 2022 às 01:24)

Tempestade tropical Lisa será furacão quando estiver prestes a entrar em terra na costa leste do Iucatão, previsão para 4ªfeira às 18:00 utc.


----------



## StormRic (1 Nov 2022 às 17:39)

*Martin* formou-se agora mesmo. Regresso da época em pleno. Mas este CT vai ajudar a formação da profunda ciclogénese explosiva a sul da Groenlândia, que vai atingir ventos com força de furacão, obviamente :


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Nov 2022 às 23:22)

StormRic disse:


> *Martin* formou-se agora mesmo. Regresso da época em pleno. Mas este CT vai ajudar a formação da profunda ciclogénese explosiva a sul da Groenlândia, que vai atingir ventos com força de furacão, obviamente :


Bem me parecia que aquele núcleo quente da ciclogénese estava demasiado à deriva ppara não ser um CT.

Brilhante reabertura da temporada. 13 nomeadas, próximo do normal.


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Nov 2022 às 23:34)

Um aparte mas que pode ser enquadrado neste contexto.
Com a formação do _Martin_, estaremos na eminência de uma boas sessões de ondas gigantes na Nazaré?
Acredito no potencial de ondas grandes, com períodos muito largos.
Quem sabe? 

Vou já comprar bilhete, espectáculo (quase) garantido!


----------



## StormRic (2 Nov 2022 às 02:20)

Aristocrata disse:


> Um aparte mas que pode ser enquadrado neste contexto.
> Com a formação do _Martin_, estaremos na eminência de uma boas sessões de ondas gigantes na Nazaré?
> Acredito no potencial de ondas grandes, com períodos muito largos.
> Quem sabe?
> ...



Off-topic:
Parece-me bem que é possível: há uma primeira extensa área do Atlântico norte que na Sexta à tarde já terá uma altura significativa das ondas superior a 8m atingindo mesmo os 10 m.
Embora longe essa ondulação de fundo chegará cá, com altura significativa até 5 m e período de pico até 17s, Domingo à tarde.
O único senão para a Nazaré é a direcção da ondulação, noroeste. Deveria torcer um pouco mais para o quadrante Oeste.


----------



## StormRic (2 Nov 2022 às 15:04)

NHC prevê que *Martin* atinja 90 nós, Cat.2, amanhã ao início da tarde, e a sua absorção pela frente e posterior união com a depressão a sul da Groenlândia produza uma alargada área com ventos de força de tempestade tropical ou superior (50 nós).












*Lisa *está prestes a fazer _landfall_ no *Iucatão*, em* Belize* mais exactamente, com 75 nós, Cat.1 forte.


----------



## StormRic (2 Nov 2022 às 15:12)

Estação WU Belize, na costa
A cidade de Belize era a antiga capital, transferida para o interior em 1970. Foi destruída parcialmente pelo furacão Hattie (Cat.5, 319 mortos), em 31 de Outubro de 1961. Triste 61º aniversário este ano.









						Temporada de furacões no oceano Atlântico de 1961 – Wikipédia, a enciclopédia livre
					






					pt.wikipedia.org


----------



## StormRic (2 Nov 2022 às 15:49)

Martin já formou um olho, bem visível durante a madrugada e manhã:











A trajectória actualizada prevê que não chegue à Irlanda, desviando-se antes na direcção da Islândia:


----------



## StormRic (2 Nov 2022 às 20:50)

Belize sob o furacão Lisa.
O registo da única estação na costa fala por si: vento médio já atingiu 103 Km/h, rajadas 112 Km/h; acumulado 111,5 mm.


----------



## StormRic (3 Nov 2022 às 06:12)

Completando o gráfico da estação WU em Belize cidade, obteve-se um retrato típico da passagem de um furacão em rápido declínio, mas ainda é visível a passagem na periferia do que seria o resto do olho, com dois picos de vento em direcções quase opostas e simétricos do mínimo de pressão, simultaneamente com um pico de temperatura (núcleo quente da tempestade).






139 mm nesta estação costeira; rajadas máximas de 119 Km/h, vento sustentado máximo de 105 Km/h.

No interior de Belize, perto da fronteira com o México, duas estações registaram cerca de 185 mm e 100 mm.


----------



## StormRic (3 Nov 2022 às 17:26)

A estação continua e tem novas promessas, mesmo depois de Lisa se dissipar enquanto prossegue ao longo da costa mexicana do Golfo, e de Martin passar a extra-tropical.


----------



## StormRic (3 Nov 2022 às 18:19)

Filme da "vida" de Martin, a iniciar nesta altura a sua transição para extra-tropical, à meia-noite estará terminada.


http://i.imgur.com/UPUqjME.gifv

O campo do vento de força de tempestade tropical ou superior é notavelmente alargado devido à sua absorção pela depressão:





A trajectória final foi reposta na direcção das Ilhas Britânicas:





Há ainda uma probabilidade de lá chegar (depressão extra-tropical) com ventos de intensidade de TT.


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Nov 2022 às 18:41)

O campo de ventos fica absurdo nessa projeção geográfica


----------



## StormRic (4 Nov 2022 às 03:31)

guisilva5000 disse:


> O campo de ventos fica absurdo nessa projeção geográfica


Concordo.


----------



## Orion (5 Nov 2022 às 20:19)




----------



## StormRic (6 Nov 2022 às 03:39)




----------



## StormRic (6 Nov 2022 às 21:28)

90% probabilidade, com previsão de aproximação à costa da Florida.


----------



## Revenge (7 Nov 2022 às 02:17)




----------



## N_Fig (7 Nov 2022 às 02:45)

guisilva5000 disse:


> O campo de ventos fica absurdo nessa projeção geográfica


Está-me a querer parecer que é a de Mercador, que é boa para as zonas tropicais (que é onde os furacões costumam andar). Quanto mais se aproximar dos pólos, pior


----------



## StormRic (7 Nov 2022 às 15:49)

*Nicole*, tempestade sub-tropical, ainda pode chegar a furacão antes de chegar à costa Leste da Florida central:


----------



## StormRic (7 Nov 2022 às 16:06)

Este é o aspecto bizarro de *Nicole*, que lhe vale a classificação de *sub-tropica*l...






... e uma longa discussão sobre o seu futuro possível:


----------



## Revenge (7 Nov 2022 às 22:27)




----------



## Orion (8 Nov 2022 às 20:15)




----------



## Orion (27 Nov 2022 às 13:01)

3 dias para o fim da temporada.






Há que mandar reclamações para o MO. Um bocadinho de mais esforço?


----------



## StormRic (27 Nov 2022 às 17:12)

Orion disse:


> Há que mandar reclamações para o MO. Um bocadinho de mais esforço?


Subscrevo.


----------



## Orion (5 Dez 2022 às 16:27)

AL99...

Descrição  https://www.nhc.noaa.gov/gtwo.php?basin=atlc&fdays=2

Sat (canto inferior esquerdo)  https://www.weathernerds.org/satell...bc=Off&initsst=Off&initecens=Off&initgefs=Off


----------



## Orion (5 Dez 2022 às 18:29)

Orion disse:


> AL99...
> 
> Descrição  https://www.nhc.noaa.gov/gtwo.php?basin=atlc&fdays=2
> 
> Sat (canto inferior esquerdo)  https://www.weathernerds.org/satell...bc=Off&initsst=Off&initecens=Off&initgefs=Off


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Dez 2022 às 01:46)

Surpresa da temporada:


----------



## StormRic (7 Dez 2022 às 06:51)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Surpresa da temporada:


E vai direita aos Açores, quer seja tropical, sub, pós ou extra, os ventos serão perigosos. Também vai lançar uma corrente de oes-sudoeste sobre o continente.


----------

